# Your Gas Price



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 30, 2005)

Out of curiosity: How much did you pay for gas the last time you filled up?  $2.79 here.


----------



## Wystan (Aug 30, 2005)

$2.53 last time, more next time....


----------



## diaglo (Aug 30, 2005)

$2.44 yesterday morning at 625am EST
when i drove home gas at the same station was $2.59  at 340pm EST


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 30, 2005)

$2.79 in western Washington.


----------



## Wyn A'rienh (Aug 30, 2005)

I think it was around $2.72.  Flint, Michigan.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2005)

$2.57 yesterday when I noticed here


----------



## LogicsFate (Aug 30, 2005)

Anywhere from $2.53 - $3.00 depending if your paying for the good stuff, or if your on the beach or not


----------



## mojo1701 (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm assuming that these are US$/gallon.

Here, I've seen it hovering around $1/L (+/- $.05/L).


----------



## fett527 (Aug 30, 2005)

$2.55 here.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 30, 2005)

$2.95/gal here, though that was because bad timing meant I had to use the expensive gas station close to my apartment instead of the cheaper (by $.15-$.20/gal, usually) ones by the Taco Bell I sometimes get lunch from, or by my DM's place on game night.


----------



## BOZ (Aug 30, 2005)

sounds like we can expect it to go up in the next week or so due to the hurricane...


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Aug 30, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity: How much did you pay for gas the last time you filled up?  $2.79 here.




~$2.65

I will sneak gasoline across state lines and re-sell it to you for $2.70.  This will be the foundation of my fortune!!!!!


----------



## JimAde (Aug 30, 2005)

About $2.65/Gallon (US) here.


----------



## RithTheAwakener (Aug 30, 2005)

currently at $2.90.
damned hurricane raising prices even higher.


----------



## nerfherder (Aug 30, 2005)

$6.12/gallon (US)

Cheers,
Liam


----------



## Roadkill101 (Aug 30, 2005)

$2.499 last Friday, which came out to $55.00 for 22 gallons.  Ouch!!!


----------



## sniffles (Aug 30, 2005)

nerfherder said:
			
		

> $6.12/gallon (US)
> 
> Cheers,
> Liam




Wah!! I will no longer complain about paying $2.65 here!!! Sheesh, just imagine if we all lived in the UK, and our wages would probably be lower too, plus the enormously higher taxes...


----------



## kenobi65 (Aug 30, 2005)

$2.79 for "regular" here in suburban Chicago last night; I filled the tank pre-emptively, figuring it'd be jumping today or tomorrow.


----------



## JimAde (Aug 30, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> Wah!! I will no longer complain about paying $2.65 here!!! Sheesh, just imagine if we all lived in the UK, and our wages would probably be lower too, plus the enormously higher taxes...



 Yeah, we might actually stop driving enormous SUVs to work by ourselves...


----------



## nerfherder (Aug 30, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> Wah!! I will no longer complain about paying $2.65 here!!! Sheesh, just imagine if we all lived in the UK, and our wages would probably be lower too, plus the enormously higher taxes...



If you all lived over here it would certainly be more crowded!

But, bear in mind that cars tend to be more economical and we don't tend to drive so far (it's only a little island so there's only so far you can drive before you end up in the sea!).

Also, wages and taxes are pretty comparable with the US once you take into account the health service (which we pay as a tax, but you pay as insurance).



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> Yeah, we might actually stop driving enormous SUVs to work by ourselves...



Actually, the price of gas seems to make little difference in this regard.  SUV (or "Chelsea tractors" as they're known here, since most are driven in cities) are getting more and more popular.

Cheers,
Liam


----------



## Dimwhit (Aug 30, 2005)

$2.51 - minus 3 cents/gallon for my Flying J discount card. That's the cheapest in our area right now.


----------



## JimAde (Aug 30, 2005)

nerfherder said:
			
		

> Actually, the price of gas seems to make little difference in this regard.  SUV (or "Chelsea tractors" as they're known, since most are driven in cities here) are more and more popular over here.




I'm sorry to hear that.  I was hoping it was just us. 

Of course I'm on kind of shaky ground here since we actually own a (modest) SUV.  But I'm lucky enough to be able to walk to work, so we don't put a lot of miles on it.  Previously I had a teeny sedan for commuting and the SUV for hauling the family around.


----------



## Storminator (Aug 30, 2005)

Honestly, I don't even know, or care. I gas up, hand 'em the card, and pay it all at the end of the month. Gas is such a tiny fraction of my monthly bills that it's not even worth shopping. 

PS


----------



## nerfherder (Aug 30, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to hear that.  I was hoping it was just us.



Salespeople push the line to parents that they are the safest way of transporting their children around.  True, if a big SUV and a teeny sedan are in a collision, then you don't want to be in that sedan.  Of course, if both vehicles were sedans, then they would manouvre and brake better and have a better chance of avoiding each other in the first place...

I'm afraid I'm not doing my bit for the environment, either - I've just bought a car that does about 2/3 the economy of my current car  :\
I used to take the train to work every day for about 5 years (and walked when I lived only a couple of miles from work), but the trains got less and less reliable...

Cheers,
Liam


----------



## reveal (Aug 30, 2005)

$2.39 for mid-grade. Iowa has ethanol, which lowers the price.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 30, 2005)

*$2.53*

$2.53, IIRC.  Either tonight or tomorrow morning I'll have to pay $2.67 or so, though.  That's the cheapest I saw on the way in to work this morning.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 30, 2005)

nerfherder said:
			
		

> Also, wages and taxes are pretty comparable with the US once you take into account the health service (which we pay as a tax, but you pay as insurance).



For salaried Americans, that's mostly paid by their employers, actually.  I'm sure average disposible income is probably roughly similar when you factor in all the... uh, factors, but I don't think health insurance is one.  At least not for many of us.  Maybe we're just not all privy to equal access to it.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 30, 2005)

$2.569 for midgrade yesterday.  In January, when I had my accident, it was $1.79 or so... now that I'm able to drive again, I can't afford to!


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 30, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> $2.569 for midgrade yesterday.  In January, when I had my accident, it was $1.79 or so... now that I'm able to drive again, I can't afford to!



It'll probably only get worse before it gets better.  Extremely basic supply and demand economics there.  There's this huge new demand--the auto market in China is exploding, yet the supply of gasoline remains more or less constant in comparison.


----------



## devilbat (Aug 30, 2005)

$1.03 / Litre around here.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 30, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> $2.39 for mid-grade. Iowa has ethanol, which lowers the price.



 Makes me miss SD where we have ethanol, too.


----------



## reveal (Aug 30, 2005)

For those in the US, I highly recommend http://www.gasbuddy.com/. It helps me figure out where the cheapest gas is in my area.


----------



## Gulla (Aug 30, 2005)

*1.80 $*

That is, today they increased the price of gas to 11.65 NOK /liter and checking with the bank that is 1.80 US$ / litre. Of cource that is the cheapest, unleaded gas. If you have a car wanting the best it will cost you more.

And we are one of the larger oilproducing countries  :\ 

Håkon


----------



## S. Baldrick (Aug 30, 2005)

2.69 a gallon this morning in Provo, Utah.


----------



## freebfrost (Aug 30, 2005)

$2.59 this afternoon in Columbus, Ohio.


----------



## mojo1701 (Aug 30, 2005)

nerfherder said:
			
		

> Salespeople push the line to parents that they are the safest way of transporting their children around.  True, if a big SUV and a teeny sedan are in a collision, then you don't want to be in that sedan.  Of course, if both vehicles were sedans, then they would manouvre and brake better and have a better chance of avoiding each other in the first place...




Also, if you get sideswiped, or make a very dangerous turn, your chances are much lower.


----------



## JamesDJarvis (Aug 30, 2005)

$2.55 a gallon southern New Hampshire


----------



## Alhazred (Aug 30, 2005)

It just dropped below $1/L, to 98.2 cents when I filled up.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 30, 2005)

$0.925/L Cdn

which I beleive translates to

$2.65/G US


----------



## mythusmage (Aug 30, 2005)

Storminator said:
			
		

> Honestly, I don't even know, or care. I gas up, hand 'em the card, and pay it all at the end of the month. Gas is such a tiny fraction of my monthly bills that it's not even worth shopping.
> 
> PS




What percentage of your monthly budget goes for gasoline?


----------



## drothgery (Aug 30, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to hear that.  I was hoping it was just us.




Airbags have made it unsafe to put kids in the front seat of most cars. Car seat laws mean it's nearly impossible to stuff three kids in the back seat (this is why an SUV is better than a three-row station wagon). Throw in that SUVs don't have the same image problem that minivans and station wagons do, and you get lots of SUVs.


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 30, 2005)

It's 1.084 CDN$/L here in Rimouski, Quebec.  Which amounts to 4.103 CDN$/gal.  With the Canadian dollar conversion rate at 0.83999 US$, it comes up to *3.446 US$/gal*.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 30, 2005)

It ranges between $2.29 to $3.79


----------



## mythusmage (Aug 30, 2005)

Storminator,

You got quoted at my blog.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 30, 2005)

$2.49. Earlier this afternoon. So far, at that time, prices hadn't gone up yet. *yet*

Dreading prices when I head off to Dragoncon. But then I have someone to pay half. Which'll help with the trip. But not for mundane stuff after that... 

A few gas stations have already raised prices. One place in town was up to $2.62 while the station across the street was at $2.50 (I'd take it they hadn't raised their price at that point...)


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 30, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> I'm assuming that these are US$/gallon.
> 
> Here, I've seen it hovering around $1/L (+/- $.05/L).




Yup. If you're on the metric system, please mention that. And also prices are listed in US dollars as well. Same if you're monetary system is different...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 30, 2005)

Storminator said:
			
		

> Honestly, I don't even know, or care. I gas up, hand 'em the card, and pay it all at the end of the month. Gas is such a tiny fraction of my monthly bills that it's not even worth shopping.
> 
> PS




I have one gas card (Shell) so my options are fairly limited unless I use a regular credit card (hell NO!) or cash (*wince*).


----------



## Eternalknight (Aug 31, 2005)

$1.26 per litre in Aussie dollars, which works out to $6.71 US per gallon.

I read an article this morning that tipped that within tweleve months we will be paying up to $1.60 AUS per litre.  At current conversion rates, that would be $8.50 US per gallon.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 31, 2005)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> $1.26 per litre in Aussie dollars, which works out to $6.71 US per gallon.
> 
> I read an article this morning that tipped that within tweleve months we will be paying up to $1.60 AUS per litre.  At current conversion rates, that would be $8.50 US per gallon.



  Ow! That has to put a damper on your wallet!


----------



## MaxKaladin (Aug 31, 2005)

I noticed $2.46 when driving in yesterday morning.  Gas prices are just insane.  Yeah, I know they're worse other places but still...  

I remember thinking gas over about $1.60 was expensive a year or two ago...

I do drive a SUV, but it's the most comfortable thing I can find.  I'm a big guy.  Most vehicles don't have enough leg room for me and most cars are so low to the ground that getting in and out is a big pain for me -- plus I see better, don't have near as much trouble from speed bumps and have lots more room to put stuff in my SUV.  I had a minivan for a while and it got better gas mileage, but it was just too uncomfortable and the ride was terrible.  Other than that, I've driven pickups and SUVs all my life (I grew up in a ranching community and this is Texas, so this isn't unusual) and I just don't want to change.  In a few years when I can get a large hybrid SUV and the prices have come down a bit, I'll probably get one of those.


----------



## mojo1701 (Aug 31, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. If you're on the metric system, please mention that. And also prices are listed in US dollars as well. Same if you're monetary system is different...




Jah. Mine was in CA$.

My dad and I were just at a gas station, and the attendant told him it's supposed to jump up to CA$1.20/L tomorrow!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 31, 2005)

Mom said that the gas station that's next to the McDonalds where she works jumped 12 cents to $2.69 this afternoon!   

Greedy oil capitalist bastards.... ::grumble:: (note: let's not get political on this one PLEASE!!)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 31, 2005)

What are we going to do when there are no resources left to power our vehicles? Back to the horse and buggy?


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 31, 2005)

It's weird here in San Diego, once the expensive gas capital of the US. At some stations, gas is $2.99 for regular unleaded, then a ways down the street, it's $2.69 at a different station. I ride my bike most places, so I only need to gas up every month or so. It's around $35 to fill up my 15-gallon tank.


----------



## Eternalknight (Aug 31, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ow! That has to put a damper on your wallet!




Tell me about it!


----------



## Steve Jung (Aug 31, 2005)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> What percentage of your monthly budget goes for gasoline?



1.6% of my expenses this year. It was $2.499/gal. yesterday in New Jersey.


----------



## Torm (Aug 31, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What are we going to do when there are no resources left to power our vehicles? Back to the horse and buggy?



Won't ever happen. Supply and demand means that as oil becomes more scarce relative to demand, the price of it will just go up and up - BUT, as the price goes up, so will the demand for vehicles that run on something other than oil. And as THAT demand is met, and some consumers shift to that energy source, the demand for oil will go back down (or increase by less) and the price will go back down (or increase less rapidly) for a while. This will go through a few cycles until most people will have switched to something else.

It's bad for my poor unemployed wallet, but for the future's sake, I'd rather see oil keep going up and up, rather than down again, for this very reason.

Oh, and btw: $2.75/gal, inland South Carolina.


----------



## Nilhgualcm Leahcim (Aug 31, 2005)

Here in El Paso, we were just advised to fill up tonight as the gas prices are expected  to jump from $2.65 a gallon to $3.00 by morning. Speking with my uncle this evening (he was a geophysicist with Texaco) some of the major causes of the hike are old refineries running over maximum, no new refineries in at least the past decade, the flooding from the hurricane shutting down some 10 percent of the refineries we do have, and an unwillingness to construct the necessary refineries that we do need. Tapping a well is also not a viable option because he said, at the fastest, oil discovered tomorrow morning will not be on the shelf for another 10 to 15 years. Looks bleak, may want to buy that segway everyone is talking about  .


----------



## Old One (Aug 31, 2005)

I filled up this morning (paying $2.69 US/gallon) because I knew gas prices would jump later today due to Katrina.  Sure enough, just saw a report on the local NBC affiliate that prices at many stations in the Baltimore/DC area jumped (or will jump) as much as $0.25 per gallon by midnight.  I just got back from filling up my wife's car at a station around the corner that was still at $2.69/gallon...the station across the street was up to $2.95.

Bummer...

~ OO


----------



## Old One (Aug 31, 2005)

Nilhgualcm Leahcim said:
			
		

> Here in El Paso, we were just advised to fill up tonight as the gas prices are expected  to jump from $2.65 a gallon to $3.00 by morning. Speking with my uncle this evening (he was a geophysicist with Texaco) some of the major causes of the hike are old refineries running over maximum, no new refineries in at least the past decade, the flooding from the hurricane shutting down some 10 percent of the refineries we do have, and an unwillingness to construct the necessary refineries that we do need. Tapping a well is also not a viable option because he said, at the fastest, oil discovered tomorrow morning will not be on the shelf for another 10 to 15 years. Looks bleak, may want to buy that segway everyone is talking about  .




What he said...

In many respects, it isn't lack of oil supply...it is lack of refining capacity...and Katrina just put a big hurting on both.  Preliminary reports point to a disruption of up to 95% of the Gulf of Mexico's US oil production and refining capability (although I think that is probably a bit overblown)...that anticipation is what is driving up prices 12-15% overnight in most US cities.

Besides record domestic consumption, we (with "we" being the US) have three major problems driving oil/gas prices up:

(1) Refineries are running at full capacity.  Due to NIMBY (not in my back yard), the US is relying on "refinery grid" that really hasn't been updated in 20 years.

(2) 30-year suspension/moratorium on nuke power plant development/construction.  Solar, wind (unless you are a bird) and garbage-powered "Mr. Fusion" technology are all well and good, but one of the cleanest and most reliable energy sources is modern nuke plants.  The technology has come a long way from TMI and Chernobyl.  Say what you want about the French, but they have built an outstanding powergrid with substantial modern nuke development.  Unfortunately, ignorance + NIMBY + political ineptitude by politicians of all stripes mean it will take 15+ years to make anything happen with this.

(3) China.  The growing economic engine of China is becoming a huge (and still fairly inefficient) consumer of fossil fuels...and that demand is gowing to grow exponentially over the next 25 years.

As the cost of unleaded passes $3.00 US/gallon in most US cities and heads towards $4.00/gallon in some...we might actually start changing our driving habits !

~ OO


----------



## Ycore Rixle (Aug 31, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Besides record domestic consumption, we (with "we" being the US) have three major problems driving oil/gas prices up:
> 
> (1) Refineries are running at full capacity.  Due to NIMBY (not in my back yard), the US is relying on "refinery grid" that really hasn't been updated in 20 years.
> 
> ...




Yes. Also (0) The oil and oil companies that once belonged to Western owners were ruthlessly nationalized from the '50s through the '70s with no (or little) compensation. One could argue that this was a long time ago, but, for instance, the oil companies in Iraq in '72 were nationalized by the Ba'ath party and a fellow named Saddam Hussein. His story came to its climax only a couple years ago; the oil prices are more complicated, but certainly the nationalization is a big factor.


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Aug 31, 2005)

Well, I filled up my tank Sunday when gas was $2.59/gallon here in Champaign... at noon today when I returned from class, it was already up to $2.79, and I wouldn't be surprised if by tomorrow evening it was over $3.00.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Aug 31, 2005)

In Brooklyn it varies from 2.69/gal to 3.13/gal on regular, and as high as 3.90 for super.


----------



## Zappo (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm not well updated on either gasoline prices or the €/$ change, but I reckon it should be the equivalent of about 5.5$.


----------



## Numion (Aug 31, 2005)

Finland, capital area: 5,8 - 6,1 USD / Gallon

SUVs are on the rise. Most are not as big as american SUVs, but there are some Suburbans, a few H2's and fewer Escalades.


----------



## Bront (Aug 31, 2005)

If I can get it at $2.69 out here, it's good.   In Chicago, it was $3.11 last I checked.


----------



## Numion (Aug 31, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> (2) 30-year suspension/moratorium on nuke power plant development/construction.  Solar, wind (unless you are a bird) and garbage-powered "Mr. Fusion" technology are all well and good, but one of the cleanest and most reliable energy sources is modern nuke plants.  The technology has come a long way from TMI and Chernobyl.  Say what you want about the French, but they have built an outstanding powergrid with substantial modern nuke development.  Unfortunately, ignorance + NIMBY + political ineptitude by politicians of all stripes mean it will take 15+ years to make anything happen with this.




I work in the nuclear field (risk analysis), and Finland is actually building a new reactor currently. It's going to be the largest reactor in the world (Framatome - Siemens's new model) at 1600 MW, and it is the first of the series. France is probably going to build similar ones in the coming years. 

In Europe it's very profitable since the CO2 emission rights exchange began. 20 euros for the right to emit one ton of CO2. Not surprisingly this makes nuclear power very good alternative, and this plant just happens to be built at the right time.


----------



## diaglo (Aug 31, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> $2.44 yesterday morning at 625am EST
> when i drove home gas at the same station was $2.59  at 340pm EST




this morning same station was $2.49 at 609am EST.


i guess they are trying to gauge just how much the effects of Katrina will have on the supply here.



when i moved to Stone Mountain, GA, USA back in 1995 gas was $0.78 per gallon... back in the Baltimore/DC/Annapolis region it was $1.05 per gallon. i didn't pay over $1.00 for a gallon of gas in GA until 4 years later.


----------



## MonsterMash (Aug 31, 2005)

In London its about 91 pence/litre which works out to US $1.46/litre or US $6.64/gallon


----------



## Pielorinho (Aug 31, 2005)

$2.82/gallon yesterday morning at 7:30 am.  I'd hoped that by buying it first thing I'd avoid the hike, but that was about a 23 cent hike overnight that I faced.

The fun part is that I have to drive 2 hours a day, three days a week, to go to school (it's the nearest school with the program I need).  I've got a car that gets 35-40 mpg, pretty great for a 10-year-old car, but even with that efficiency, it's really hurting.

Gas prices are way higher in Europe, but as I understand it, y'all can generally finagle things so that you're taking a train or a bus to get where you need to go.  Unfortunately, such options don't really exist in my area.  I would *love* to take a train to school (and get lots of homework done on the way), but that'll have to wait until they build the tracks.

Daniel


----------



## Storminator (Aug 31, 2005)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> What percentage of your monthly budget goes for gasoline?




Right around 2%. Nowhere near groceries or gaming supplies.   

PS


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 31, 2005)

For the most part, I find that taking the train (even with incredible gas prices) is more expensive than it is for me to drive.

When I take public transportation, I have two options, I can pay by the day... or by the month/week.  When I pay by the day, it works out to be about $10/day.  When I pay by the month/week, I can get that down to like $8.50/day.  If I didn't cross state lines to get to work, my life would be so much easier as I could just buy a single monthly bus, but nooooo.  I have to buy TWO monthly bus passes for the two different bus lines I would need to take (one to get to the train station from my apt in Maryland and another to get to my office from the train in Virginia).  Sure, my car is over 10 years old, but it still gets pretty good gas mileage (30 miles/gallon).  Now that school has started, I will need to fill up my tank once every 1.5 to 2 weeks (school is so much closer than work!!)

But - with oil prices reaching a new record high every day - I may have to reevaluate my transportation options and start taking the bus and train to and from school and work.  (takes a whole lot longer, but may start being a whole lot cheaper)

All in all - I'm glad I filled up last night.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 31, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> As the cost of unleaded passes $3.00 US/gallon in most US cities and heads towards $4.00/gallon in some...we might actually start changing our driving habits !



I remember reading somewhere that as we approach $4.00/gallon, we also approach the break-even point of running hydrogen cell vehicles.

If I were a powerful politician/Dicator of the the country/etc. what I'd do is exacerbate the crisis to make sure prices were up (or higher) than $4.00 while simultaneously giving bigtime incentives to the auto industry to develop hydrogen fuel cell vehicles, and do what I can to subsidize the construction of an infrastructure that could support it.

Besides making us self-sufficient again, instead of reliant on OPEC and limited supply fossil fuels, it has the added benefits that fuel cell waste product is pure water, not an entire handful of environmentally deleterious emissions, and it also makes the Middle East completely unimportant to our foreign policy.

Anyway, I was obviously being hopeful yesterday when I said I thought I could get gas for somewhere in the $2.60s per gallon; on the way home, $2.88 was about the cheapest I saw.  On the way in again this morning, more than half of those had converted to $2.99 and I expect the last will before the day's over.


----------



## diaglo (Aug 31, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> If I were a powerful politician/Dicator of the the country/etc...



and a failed oil industry tycoon...


i think the opportunity to talk politics with our economics is very tempting.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Aug 31, 2005)

In Mid-missouri it runs from 2.59-2.69.  

And, as mentioned.

At this point the cost of oil is artifically high.  (OPEC keeps wondering when the price'll drop 10-20 bucks a barrell).  Saudi Arabia & a few other oil plaes are ready to make up for the loss of Gulf Production.

The problem ain't the oil supply, it's the GASOLINE supply.  With demand at record highs, gasoline refineries were producing at near capacity.  Our refining system's been stretched to the limit for years now (decades even).  Now several refineries have been knocked out for several weeks to months.

It doesn't matter how much oil is coming in, it's still going through a little-bitty hose that's just had a tourniquet applied.

Plus, the US is a car-based society.  That happened in the 50's & is still as true today (if not more so) than ever.  Our distribution system runs on semis from one corner of the county to the other.  The US is BIG.  I find most Europeans don't really understand how big until they drive from my place to my Grandma's down in Texas (through Kansas, Oklahoma, Texas).  12 hours of NOTHING tends to drive home the we're REALLY, REALLY, REALLY Frickin Huge! point rather well.

So, look for Gas to keep going up (probablly), Auto demand'll peak after Labor Day, so we might see prices drop.....

But Hurricane season's just began & it looks like it could be a bad one.

Vraille,
Happy, cause we just picked up our brand new 2005 Toyota Corolla that gets 40 mile MPG & ditched my 92 Ford Taurus that was down to about 12 MPG.  So, I'm paying less for gas all things considered.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 31, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> The US is BIG.  I find most Europeans don't really understand how big until they drive from my place to my Grandma's down in Texas (through Kansas, Oklahoma, Texas).  12 hours of NOTHING tends to drive home the we're REALLY, REALLY, REALLY Frickin Huge! point rather well.



Bah!  12 hours of nothing!  You can do most of that in Texas alone!  You ever driven from Orange or even Beaumont to El Paso?  I haven't.  I've done Houston to El Paso and that was long enough, and Houston up through Amarillo to Colorado/New Mexico... those were already 8-10 hours of nothing as it is.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Aug 31, 2005)

About US$5.07 equivalent in Yokohama.


----------



## Wyn A'rienh (Aug 31, 2005)

Update from my mom - last night gas was $2.69, this morning - $3.19.


----------



## Dimwhit (Aug 31, 2005)

Our gas jumped from $2.51 last night to $2.69 this morning.


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Aug 31, 2005)

1,62$/liter in germany


----------



## mythusmage (Aug 31, 2005)

Storminator pays 2% of his income on gasoline, Steve Jung 1.6%. How do you compare? Anybody here pay more than 5% of their income on gasoline? More than 10%?


----------



## Arnwyn (Aug 31, 2005)

Today it jumped to about $3.11 US/gallon where I'm from here in Canada.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 31, 2005)

91p per litre here.  No idea how that translated to dollars and gallons, though.


----------



## reveal (Aug 31, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> 91p per litre here.  No idea how that translated to dollars and gallons, though.




1 liters = 0.264172051 US gallons

1 British pounds = 1.8036 U.S. dollars

So, with 100 pence in 1 pound, that's.....

Roughly $6.31/gallon.


----------



## MaxKaladin (Aug 31, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I remember reading somewhere that as we approach $4.00/gallon, we also approach the break-even point of running hydrogen cell vehicles.



This whole bit with rising gas prices has pretty much convinced me that it's time to invest (as in stock) in alternative fuels.  I figure we're going to hit a point in the next few years where that sort of stuff really starts to take off and alternative energy sources like hydrogen fuel cells and biofuels will really start to take off.

Oh, and gas was $2.69/gal this morning on my way to work.


----------



## Meadred (Aug 31, 2005)

Well, the price here in Sweden is hovering at 12 kronor per liter for 95 octane gasoline, which translates to about $6.13/gallon (US). 

The interesting thing is that when I was an exchange student in the US way back in 1987-88, the cost of gas in the US was about $0.79/gallon, IIRC. At the same time, the cost in Sweden was about the same for 1 liter, meaning that the price in Sweden was 4 times as high as in the US. Nowadays, it seems that the price here is only about 2,5 times as expensive as in the US... 

During our recent vacation, we drove to visit relatives in northern Sweden (at the border with Finland), did some touring (both Norway and Finland), and then drove home again for a grand total of about 3,000 kilometers (about 1,875 miles). I haven't dared calculate the cost of this yet...   

Cheers,
Meadred


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 31, 2005)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> Storminator pays 2% of his income on gasoline, Steve Jung 1.6%. How do you compare? Anybody here pay more than 5% of their income on gasoline? More than 10%?



 Our gas is easily under 1% of our income (before taxes).

On the drive to school today, gas was anywhere from $2.90 to $3.10/gallon.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 31, 2005)

Just read this article about how gas prices will easily rise above $4/gallon here in the US.  I know that we don't pay THAT much compared to other places in the world, but... sheesh... that's expensive.  I think I'll take the opportunity as an excuse to work from home more frequently.


----------



## reveal (Aug 31, 2005)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> Storminator pays 2% of his income on gasoline, Steve Jung 1.6%. How do you compare? Anybody here pay more than 5% of their income on gasoline? More than 10%?




After taxes, gas is anywhere from 2% to 3% of our income.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Aug 31, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> After taxes, gas is anywhere from 2% to 3% of our income.




Stop paying taxes.  That'll reduce the percentage.

Man, I'm just full of great financial advice!


----------



## Agamon (Aug 31, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Bah!  12 hours of nothing!  You can do most of that in Texas alone!  You ever driven from Orange or even Beaumont to El Paso?  I haven't.  I've done Houston to El Paso and that was long enough, and Houston up through Amarillo to Colorado/New Mexico... those were already 8-10 hours of nothing as it is.




You want driving for hours through nothing?  Visit Western Canada.  Not only are we big, we have way more nothing!


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 31, 2005)

Heck, I haven't seen a gas station in three days, so I have no idea what the prices are right now!


----------



## reveal (Aug 31, 2005)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Visit Western Canada.  Not only are we big, we have way more nothing!




I think that was on a brochure I saw once.


----------



## Zappo (Aug 31, 2005)

Eek. To me, 12 hours of driving means that I'd traverse the whole country and pass within a couple hundred kilometers of something like one sixth of mankind's works of art, several pretty good mountains and beaches, and everyone in my family that I know. And that's just going southwards. Europe is _way_ smaller.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 31, 2005)

MaxKaladin said:
			
		

> This whole bit with rising gas prices has pretty much convinced me that it's time to invest (as in stock) in alternative fuels.  I figure we're going to hit a point in the next few years where that sort of stuff really starts to take off and alternative energy sources like hydrogen fuel cells and biofuels will really start to take off.
> 
> Oh, and gas was $2.69/gal this morning on my way to work.



Analyzsts today say gas will hit 4 dollars easily without question the thing is where will it stop.. some say 5 bucks.  Man thats expensive, I am definatly getting a hybrid for xmas. 

Today it cost me 3.00 dollars a gallon in Detroit


----------



## Dinkeldog (Aug 31, 2005)

2.76/gallon last night up to 2.99/gallon this morning.  I'm glad I filled the tank last night.  As a full time student, that's a huge percentage of my income.  Looks like lots of peanut butter and jelly and grilled cheese this month.  Hmmm...I wonder what grilled pb&j would taste like...


----------



## mojo1701 (Aug 31, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> Stop paying taxes.  That'll reduce the percentage.
> 
> Man, I'm just full of great financial advice!




Was that sarcasm, BG?


----------



## Hijinks (Aug 31, 2005)

> Airbags have made it unsafe to put kids in the front seat of most cars. Car seat laws mean it's nearly impossible to stuff three kids in the back seat (this is why an SUV is better than a three-row station wagon). Throw in that SUVs don't have the same image problem that minivans and station wagons do, and you get lots of SUVs.




I thought people who drove SUVs and minivans were doing so because they could a.) block the view of everyone in a smaller car, b.) take up 2-3 parking spaces at public places, and c.) block traffic because they nose the dang things out into the middle of intersections so that they can turn comfortably. 

I despise minivans because they're so hard to see around.  SUVs are a bit better.  But I haven't met too many people who drive a *really* big SUV like a Chevy Tahoe or Suburban who can always park it in the space correctly.  There's a woman at work who drives a Tahoe and she can *never* park it fully in the space, it is *always* over the line.  I've spit on that thing more than once because I had to park half a mile further away because she was blocking the only other open spot.

Last time I filled up was in Cedar Rapids, Iowa at $1.44/gallon.  Ethanol > all.  But that was more than 2 weeks ago.  I've still got 3/4 tank left.  <3 Honda Civics!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 31, 2005)

You can find the answer to that question and many other peanut butter related things in this thread!

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=141823


----------



## mojo1701 (Aug 31, 2005)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> 2.76/gallon last night up to 2.99/gallon this morning.  I'm glad I filled the tank last night.  As a full time student, that's a huge percentage of my income.  Looks like lots of peanut butter and jelly and grilled cheese this month.  Hmmm...I wonder what grilled pb&j would taste like...




I don't know, but I wouldn't want to be the one to find out.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Aug 31, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Was that sarcasm, BG?




Well, I think it's pretty clear I'm full of _something_ at any rate.  "Good financial advice" is probably further down on the list than I care to think about, while "horse manure" is higher up.

Small wonder my wife puts all our tax documents behind an electified fence.


----------



## Old One (Aug 31, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> Small wonder my wife puts all our tax documents behind an electified fence.




Hah!

~ OO


----------



## JimAde (Aug 31, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> Small wonder my wife puts all our tax documents behind an electified fence.




I wish my wife would do that.


----------



## shaylon (Aug 31, 2005)

Gas price is currently 3.06!

-Shay


----------



## Crothian (Aug 31, 2005)

2.99 and across the street from that it was 3.09...what I can't figure out is why the 3.09 place had the line and the 2.99 place was only half full......


----------



## Storminator (Aug 31, 2005)

Hijinks said:
			
		

> I thought people who drove SUVs and minivans were doing so because they could a.) block the view of everyone in a smaller car, b.) take up 2-3 parking spaces at public places, and c.) block traffic because they nose the dang things out into the middle of intersections so that they can turn comfortably.
> 
> I despise minivans because they're so hard to see around.  SUVs are a bit better.  But I haven't met too many people who drive a *really* big SUV like a Chevy Tahoe or Suburban who can always park it in the space correctly.  There's a woman at work who drives a Tahoe and she can *never* park it fully in the space, it is *always* over the line.  I've spit on that thing more than once because I had to park half a mile further away because she was blocking the only other open spot.
> 
> Last time I filled up was in Cedar Rapids, Iowa at $1.44/gallon.  Ethanol > all.  But that was more than 2 weeks ago.  I've still got 3/4 tank left.  <3 Honda Civics!




My commute car is a geo metro. It's not as long as a Tahoe is wide. So when those SUVs go over the line and take 2 parking spaces I say "thanks for saving me a spot!" and park in the half a space left behind...   

PS

P.S.

mythusmage, I already had your blog bookmarked! And now I'm on it...


----------



## daBooj (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm very happy to have one of the few diesel cars allowed right now in america.  Have a tdi jetta.  The thing is awesome.  We don't get the best fuel economy out of our diesels like those in europe, but... it's soooooo much better than the gassers as far as fuel economy goes.  My last two tanks were at 57mpg and over 850 miles each.  I could have gone another 100 or 150 miles on each tank, but usually fill when the light comes on.  

That said... I still don't want to think about the price waiting for me at the pump tonight.  


*DonTadow!*   look at this site (www.tdiclub.com) before you get your hybrid for christmas.  Yeah, we're fanatics over there, but we have great little cars that out preform hybrids hands down.  Have a look at them before you buy!


----------



## Gulla (Aug 31, 2005)

Zappo said:
			
		

> Europe is _way_ smaller.



At least the southern (and more civilized) part.

I live approximately in the middle of Norway (at least geographically, I have more than 75% of our small population south of me) and 12 hours will take me to the south tip. It is 16-20 hours driving to the North Cape and I guess 8-10 hours from there to the Russian border.

Driving from the south to the north is about 3000 km  and I think the drive all the way to the Russian border is 3500 km.

Concidering that North of Trondheim there lives less than 400.000 people, no town is bigger than 25.000 and it it 2000 km, we have quite a lot of nothing here as well.

On the other hand there is hardly anywhere north of Trondheim where Norway is more than a few hundred kilometres wide so you have to go North-South to experience the nothing, and people not uset to ragged and wild nature might feel that our nothing is quite scenic   

Håkon


----------



## nerfherder (Aug 31, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Gas prices are way higher in Europe, but as I understand it, y'all can generally finagle things so that you're taking a train or a bus to get where you need to go.



You've never travelled on British railways before...

Despite the fact that I live 5 minutes walk from a station on the East Coast mainline, and work is the same distance from another train station, it would still take me twice as long to get to work, assuming it ran reliably, which it doesn't - and was the final straw that turned me back to driving after 3 years of getting the train.

Cheers,
Liam


----------



## Pielorinho (Aug 31, 2005)

nerfherder said:
			
		

> You've never travelled on British railways before...



Oh, I have--I'm guessing YOU'Ve never travelled on American railways before .  You describe a system that is chronically late and slow.  I'm describing a system that is nonexistent.

Well, not nonexistent in the US, but nonexistent in my region.  There's no passenger rail service within 100 miles of me, I believe, and probably none within 150 miles of me.  The only buses that run between me and my destination don't run at the hours I'd need them to run at--I'd need to stay at school overnight if I wanted to take the Greyhound--and the rates would probably far exceed the cost of gasoline even at these times.

If I had to get to the station at 6 in order to make a class at eight (given that I could drive the same distance in an hour), I'd gladly do so:  I could use that time to do homework, nap, or read.

As it is, gas prices here are projected to go up up to $4/gallon, assuming we don't run out of gas entirely--there have been runs on local pumps, along with rumors that gas won't be delivered to our region until sometime next week.  I use about three gallons a day, three days a week; that'll represent my paying about $144 a month just for my school commute, not counting my (much shorter) work commute and running errands.  That means that my gasoline bills, by themselves, will probably exceed 10% of my and my wife's monthly post-tax income .

Daniel


----------



## Pielorinho (Aug 31, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Bah!  12 hours of nothing!  You can do most of that in Texas alone!



Europe is where they think 100 miles is a long way.  The US is where they think 100 years is a long time.

Daniel


----------



## Jamdin (Aug 31, 2005)

A gallon of unleaded gas in southcentral Kansas was $2.89 this morning. I found that out when I was taking my daily walk in the neighborhood.


----------



## JimAde (Aug 31, 2005)

daBooj said:
			
		

> *DonTadow!*   look at this site (www.tdiclub.com) before you get your hybrid for christmas.  Yeah, we're fanatics over there, but we have great little cars that out preform hybrids hands down.  Have a look at them before you buy!




AND you can burn biodiesel in them.  Hybrids are cool (and I'll probably end up with one) but I love the idea of powering my car with grease from the local fast food joint. 

What I actually want is a battery-electric car, but I just don't have the money or time to convert one.


----------



## nerfherder (Aug 31, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Oh, I have--I'm guessing YOU'Ve never travelled on American railways before .



Actually, I have - lol!  Why is it that as soon as you make an assumption about someone, you are guaranteed to be wrong?    

It was on Long Island, from Stony Brook to NYC and was as slow as hell!

Bitching about the trains is a British pastime.  I can actually get into the nearest big city in 13 minutes on the train, just not at a convenient time, or reliably.

I've also driven from Stony Brook NY to Tampa FL in 22 hours (sharing with another driver).  Interstate + cruise control + not too much traffic = very easy drive.

Cheers,
Liam


----------



## Galethorn (Aug 31, 2005)

$3.10 for regular, here on Vashon Island, Washington, about two weeks ago, when I last checked. It's gone up, but I don't know how much.

We've had the highest gas prices in the continental US for quite some time. The only place in the US, period, that's higher, as far as I know, is Hawaii.

Long story short, it's because we're a sizable island, and yet we lack any comercial docks of any kind, so the gas has to come over the ferry...oh yeah, and a lot of people drive SUVs, so the demand is especially high.

Most people who commute get their gas on the mainland, for about thirty cents cheaper to the gallon.


----------



## diaglo (Aug 31, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> this morning same station was $2.49 at 609am EST.



now it is $2.79. the station across the street is $2.99


----------



## Finster (Aug 31, 2005)

I work in a sign shop. I haven't been outside today to see what the price is exactly, but...A guy who owns a chain of gas stations just came in and ordered a huge lot of the number 3. These are for the signs in front of his gas stations.


----------



## Mod_Bod (Aug 31, 2005)

*Your gas price*

Our price in Ottawa, Ontario is 1.255 CDN$/L in some places... which amounts to 4.751 CDN$/gal.  Taking the Canadian conversion rate at 0.84098 US$, the final result at the pump is 3.995 US$/gal.  YIKES!


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Aug 31, 2005)

Gas here has gone up from the $2.79 yesterday to $2.99 for regular unleaded, with some gas up to $3.19 a gallon...


----------



## ledded (Aug 31, 2005)

Well, we've been a bit spoiled here in the south, with 87 octane going for around $2.40-ish a gallon.

Until hurricane Katrina.  The day it hit, most stations had jacked their prices up to the $2.70-ish range, with $3.00 and more hitting now, with no near end in sight.  And me buying gas to fill the tiny little generator that is powering my neighbor and my refridgerator until the power gets restored hopefully by the end of the week.   Good news is that at least I live far enough away from the gulf coast that we only got the bad winds and a few tornados.  God help the poor folks just a few hours south of me.


----------



## Vamprey (Aug 31, 2005)

$1.279/litre AU which equates to $4.84/gallon (US)

Bendigo, Victoria, Australia


----------



## fiddy (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm in Indianapolis (technically Carmel, a suburb on the north side). Luckily I filled up last night after gaming for $2.63/gallon (regular unleaded). On the way to work this morning, the same traffic intersection (different gas station) was $3.49/gallon. Both of those stations (and the other half-dozen I pass between work and home were $3.19 on the way home this afternoon though.  Good thing GenCon wasn't this week!


----------



## howandwhy99 (Aug 31, 2005)

I don't know the price of gas in my neck of the woods.  

I receive free busing and rail passes from my employer because I don't drive to work.

Lately my fellow employees don't look at me so funny for not owning a car either.

Edit: Total transportation costs?  Zip, unless I choose to rent a car.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Sep 1, 2005)

Gas yesterday was $2.39 down here in SC. Now it's $4 or more if you can find gas at all. GA and NC are both just like out. It's crazy.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 1, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Gas yesterday was $2.39 down here in SC. Now it's $4 or more if you can find gas at all. GA and NC are both just like out. It's crazy.



They say this was do to the Colonial Pipeline that goes up the east coast is down due Katrina, we will see 5$ Thursday (if anyone still has any), Atlanta already has them, glad I filled up this morning!  The good news is that the pipeline MAY be at 60% this weekend.  I still think a lot of it is gouging but...


----------



## Impeesa (Sep 1, 2005)

$1.10 Cdn/L here. I don't have the conversion factor handy, but you can probably interpolate from other people who did.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> You want driving for hours through nothing?  Visit Western Canada.  Not only are we big, we have way more nothing!




Not quite true. Once you hit the western edge of Alberta, and pretty much all of BC, it's quite picturesque. Saskatchewan, on the other hand...

And to be a little more on topic, you don't just have nothing - Alberta has more oil in it than any other whole country save Saudi Arabia, last I heard. BC has some huge offshore reserves too, but politics are preventing us from using them. Pity..

--Impeesa--


----------



## diaglo (Sep 1, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> They say this was do to the Colonial Pipeline that goes up the east coast is down due Katrina, we will see 5$ Thursday (if anyone still has any), Atlanta already has them, glad I filled up this morning!  The good news is that the pipeline MAY be at 60% this weekend.  I still think a lot of it is gouging but...



yup. some stations ran out of gas tonight. turning people away like back in the 70's.

i say we play OD&D like we did back then and go full retro.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 1, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i say we play OD&D like we did back then and go full retro.




I didn't know you needed an excuse to play that...


----------



## diaglo (Sep 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I didn't know you needed an excuse to play that...



i'm having flashbacks with the gas lines.

i couldn't help but think of playing D&D.

heck, we used to play pinocle, bridge, poker, and other real card games for money too then. but i gave all that up for D&D mostly....


----------



## JoeBlank (Sep 1, 2005)

Yeah, Atlanta had a minor gas panic this afternoon. Rumor spread that there was a shortage, and that pumps would be shut down for a period of time. The word varied, at the coffee shop this afternoon I heard they would shut down at 4 p.m. today and stay closed for 48 hours. Of course, none of this was true, but people choose to believe rumors rather than the news, or the Governor's word.

On the way home from work, I saw prices from $3.09 to $4.99. Lines at the pumps were out into the streets. The idiots who believed there was a shortage actually managed to cause a shortage. Mob mentality.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 1, 2005)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> On the way home from work, I saw prices from $3.09 to $4.99. Lines at the pumps were out into the streets. The idiots who believed there was a shortage actually managed to cause a shortage. Mob mentality.




self fullfilling prophecy


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 1, 2005)

shaylon said:
			
		

> Gas price is currently 3.06!




Lady IronWolf reports Bubba's was at $3.09.


----------



## mojo1701 (Sep 1, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i'm having flashbacks with the gas lines.
> 
> i couldn't help but think of playing D&D.
> 
> heck, we used to play pinocle, bridge, poker, and other real card games for money too then. but i gave all that up for D&D mostly....




These are broken gas lines encouraging the craving, diaglo?


----------



## DaveStebbins (Sep 1, 2005)

When I got gas on the way home tonight the sign had already been changed to $2.919 USD/Gal but the pump was still at $2.819.

As for the effects of the hurricane, heck, I could have told everyone two weeks ago that this hurricane would be the worst thing to ever happen to the country. After all, they named it after my ex-wife!    

-Dave
(who hopes his attempt at humor isn't in bad taste, considering how devastating the hurricane actually was)


----------



## DerianCypher (Sep 1, 2005)

When I left for work this morning (6am PST) it was at $2.74 for the cheap stuff and when I drove home (3PM PST) it had already jumped to $2.95. I filled up my tank just in case it does decide to go bonkers tomorrow and jump to $4.00 like they're saying it will. Boy am I glad I don't own an SUV or Truck...

-DC


----------



## jeffsforehead (Sep 1, 2005)

It hovers around 3.00 in San Diego. I think we have the highest prices in the nation.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 1, 2005)

Around $2.89 today - expected to go above $3.00 by this weekend.  I've even heard rumors of close to $3.20.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Sep 1, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Gas yesterday was $2.39 down here in SC. Now it's $4 or more if you can find gas at all. GA and NC are both just like out. It's crazy.




Where are you in SC?  I am in the Myrtle Beach area of South Carolina.  On the way to Conway(just west of us), I saw a station at $2.559 with lines literally around the entire place and into the streets.  About 45 minutes later, I saw the same station at $3.229 and the pumps surrounded by police cars (about 4 or 5).  Not sure what happened, but when I filled up after that, the stations were running out of gas.  The one I went to had only super unleaded at $3.099 and was out of everything else.  There were countless people pumping and driving away.  It was ugly and I saw two shouting matches while I was filling up.

DM


----------



## Del (Sep 1, 2005)

1.07 a litre, Abbotsford BC

I dunno if I have ever seen it this high.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 1, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Gas yesterday was $2.39 down here in SC. Now it's $4 or more if you can find gas at all. GA and NC are both just like out. It's crazy.




That's not making me comfortable at all. And getting ready to head down to Atlanta tomorrow afternoon....   

Gas prices locally run from $2.99 (in a few spots) to $3.99 with Texaco leading the price gouging market here. That's the only way I can "explain" why their gas is the highest of any station I passed on the way home from Greensboro back to south High Point.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 1, 2005)

jeffsforehead said:
			
		

> It hovers around 3.00 in San Diego. I think we have the highest prices in the nation.




Nope. Not anymore.

Not when we had a Texaco charging $3.99 for REGULAR unleaded....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 1, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> They say this was do to the Colonial Pipeline that goes up the east coast is down due Katrina, we will see 5$ Thursday (if anyone still has any), Atlanta already has them, glad I filled up this morning!  The good news is that the pipeline MAY be at 60% this weekend.  I still think a lot of it is gouging but...




I wholeheartedly agree that there's price gouging going on. *grumblebitchmoan* What else could explain the SUDDEN hike in prices?!?! 

Everyone should cut down as much as they can and try to show that we're not as dependent as they think we're are. I know I'm gonna have to cut back on how much I go places because I just can't afford to pay the gas prices anymore. My budget is skin-tight as it is without this drivel going on.


----------



## Bront (Sep 1, 2005)

I saw one place at 3.31 today.  Across the street it was 2.99 though :/  Everywhere else, it was just slightly above normal, though one place was putting cones up in front of the pumps.  Makes me wish I filled up yesterday at 2.69


----------



## Evil Monkey (Sep 1, 2005)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Y
> On the way home from work, I saw prices from $3.09 to $4.99. Lines at the pumps were out into the streets. The idiots who believed there was a shortage actually managed to cause a shortage. Mob mentality.




This exact same thing happened in Phoenix, AZ last summer.  A pipeline broke and word spread that there was going to be a shortage.  This caused people to rush to the gas stations to fill up, thereby creating said shortage.  It only lasted a weekend, but it was a real hassle.  If you've never been to Phoenix, the public transit system is horrible (though not so bad as it used to be) so you pretty much HAVE to drive a car unless you enjoy standing on sidewalks in 110-degree heat and no shade (most of the time).  After the pipeline was fixed, I heard that there had been enough gas in the first place, but because of people panicking they created the shortage themselves.

Back on topic, my manager came into the office an hour ago and said gas was $3.00/gallon.  He drives a much nicer car than I do, though, so I don't know if that was for low-octane or the good stuff.  He also told me he heard on the news that Hurricane Katrina was going to cause some pipelines to be shut down or something so that we may have to endure another "crisis" like last summer.


----------



## Rel (Sep 1, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> What else could explain the SUDDEN hike in prices?!?!




Uh...simple supply and demand?  You do realize that a sizeable percentage of our nation's refinery capacity is currently shut down and may have to be rebuilt, right?

Believe me, I understand the sticker shock at the pump.  But it isn't "gouging" when there is a genuine shortage of a product.


----------



## KenM (Sep 1, 2005)

Its around 2.89/ galllon where I am. 3 days ago it was 2.59. I saw on CNN that some places in GA had it to like 5.89/ gallon. That is gouging, IMO.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 1, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Uh...simple supply and demand?  You do realize that a sizeable percentage of our nation's refinery capacity is currently shut down and may have to be rebuilt, right?
> 
> Believe me, I understand the sticker shock at the pump.  But it isn't "gouging" when there is a genuine shortage of a product.



But there is not a stortage, there is a delay of a product to market due to a disaster.  I know, stortage/delay not too different in words and yes there is a demand but price jump of 1$/2$ in 12 hours.  This is why local governments freeze prices in event of disasters (or use to).


----------



## Numion (Sep 1, 2005)

I don't even own a car. I'll buy one when I move out of the city center, maybe, or when I get incredibly rich somehow . The public transportation is actually pretty cool here in capital area in Finland. There's a useful net site that you can type in street adressess, when you want to leave (or when you want to be there) and it offers you three quickest options combining busses, trains, subway and whats the third rail thingy, a tram (?), complete with maps and detailed instructions. 

Everything is even mostly on schedule


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 1, 2005)

Numion said:
			
		

> I don't even own a car. I'll buy one when I move out of the city center, maybe, or when I get incredibly rich somehow . The public transportation is actually pretty cool here in capital area in Finland. There's a useful net site that you can type in street adressess, when you want to leave (or when you want to be there) and it offers you three quickest options combining busses, trains, subway and whats the third rail thingy, a tram (?), complete with maps and detailed instructions.
> 
> Everything is even mostly on schedule



Yea, auto/oil companies/government screwed mass transportation up for us in the USA a long time ago.


----------



## Numion (Sep 1, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Yea, auto/oil companies/government screwed mass transportation up for us in the USA a long time ago.




Still, mass transportation is a hard sale even here for some people. Some of my friends were pretty keen on getting a car the first opportunity they could afford it. The car taxes are pretty prohibitive here, though. Cars cost about over double what they cost in the US. (Pretty good equation: price in finland, in euros = 2 x car price in US, in dollars). Hence, the car fleet in Finland is on average 10,4 years old.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 1, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> Its around 2.89/ galllon where I am. 3 days ago it was 2.59. I saw on CNN that some places in GA had it to like 5.89/ gallon. That is gouging, IMO.



No Hay...

saw 4 stations on the way into work this morning with no gas.

on the news last night one station was at $6.07/ gal

there is a problem now even though there wasn't one before the rumor and mob took over...


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Sep 1, 2005)

Wow, today prices rose to 6,986$/Gallon (i used reveals numbers to calculate that).

I am so glad i bought a new bike last week and use it to get to work and back. I only hope that the winter won't be too cold this year - our appartment is heated with oil  :\


----------



## JoeBlank (Sep 1, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That's not making me comfortable at all. And getting ready to head down to Atlanta tomorrow afternoon....




As diaglo mentioned, I also saw a few gas stations that are closed because their tanks are empty. Fill up before you head out for DragonCon this weekend, and fill up again before you get inside the city. There is no reason to panic, there are still plenty of stations that have gas. But remember to revise your budget to take the higher prices into account.

Hopefully the word has spread and the panic will die down some, so things can get back to normal. I know this is minor incovenience compared to what those actually struck by the hurricane are experiencing. It just frustrates me that the problem was caused by ignorance.


----------



## WayneLigon (Sep 1, 2005)

$2.799 and no lines on the way to work this morning.


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 1, 2005)

Dougal DeKree said:
			
		

> Wow, today prices rose to 6,986$/Gallon (i used reveals numbers to calculate that).




To American eyes, you just said six thousand, nine hundred and eighty-six dollars per gallon. Of course, maybe you're having a gas shortage too. *grin*

I'm in Atlanta. My roommate went out at 3 in the morning to get gas. Ended up getting the super premium, because that was all that was left at that point.

My favorite was the gas station that 'accidentally' lost one of the numbers on it's price sign. So it said:



> Unleaded - $2□99.




People were packing in there, hoping the blank space was a small number.


----------



## Henry (Sep 1, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> To American eyes, you just said six thousand, nine hundred and eighty-six dollars per gallon. Of course, maybe you're having a gas shortage too. *grin*




Commas are periods and vice versa, everywhere but here.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Sep 1, 2005)

2.99 - 3.19 here in Missouri, with no end in sight.  

Kane


----------



## diaglo (Sep 1, 2005)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> It just frustrates me that the problem was caused by ignorance.




that's my attitude towards those playing d02.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Sep 1, 2005)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> 2.76/gallon last night up to 2.99/gallon this morning.




And then 3.31 on the way home from class last night.


----------



## Eonthar (Sep 1, 2005)

Yesterday it jumped up 20 cents per litre, from CDN$1.14 to 1.35.

That means that we are paying about US$4.30/gallon.

Supposedly in the Atlantic provinces the price has gotten as high as $5/gallon.

Not having any problems with gas shortages ... just money shortages.


----------



## Bloodstone Press (Sep 1, 2005)

I haven't noticed since the hurricane hit, but a few days ago it was about $2.25, I think. I might go out later today, if I do I'll be sure to check the prices.


----------



## Bront (Sep 1, 2005)

Ok, there were now several places that were 3.31 today.  I saw a few still under 2.90 though.  Ugh


----------



## Captain Tagon (Sep 1, 2005)

wolf70 said:
			
		

> Where are you in SC?  I am in the Myrtle Beach area of South Carolina.  On the way to Conway(just west of us), I saw a station at $2.559 with lines literally around the entire place and into the streets.  About 45 minutes later, I saw the same station at $3.229 and the pumps surrounded by police cars (about 4 or 5).  Not sure what happened, but when I filled up after that, the stations were running out of gas.  The one I went to had only super unleaded at $3.099 and was out of everything else.  There were countless people pumping and driving away.  It was ugly and I saw two shouting matches while I was filling up.
> 
> DM






I'm up near Greenville, SC. About half the stations here are closed down and the other half are charging pretty much whatever they want to. Back home up near Asheville, NC apparently the majority of the stations are shut down or only have super premium. A friend whose family is down near Atlanta was saying that his family couldn't get gas at all yesterday.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 1, 2005)

Numion said:
			
		

> Still, mass transportation is a hard sale even here for some people. Some of my friends were pretty keen on getting a car the first opportunity they could afford it.




Not surprising. Mass transit is only cost-effective in very densely populated areas. That's the real reason why good mass transit is rare in the US; most cities in the US sprawl way too much for mass transit to be practical. The exceptions (Boston, NYC, Chicago, and the SF Bay Area) have good mass transit.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 1, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nope. Not anymore.
> 
> Not when we had a Texaco charging $3.99 for REGULAR unleaded....




Except when there are disaster-related price spikes in other parts of the country, San Diego is among the most expensive in the US (and it's the most expensive place without a good excuse for it, like being on an island or something).


----------



## Pseudonym (Sep 1, 2005)

I just topped off my tank this morning. $2.97 for the cheap stuff at the Sunnoco in Peabody MA.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 1, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That's not making me comfortable at all. And getting ready to head down to Atlanta tomorrow afternoon....
> 
> Gas prices locally run from $2.99 (in a few spots) to $3.99 with Texaco leading the price gouging market here. That's the only way I can "explain" why their gas is the highest of any station I passed on the way home from Greensboro back to south High Point.



Atlanta is not looking good, here is Columbia SC over 3$ and still raising.


----------



## The Sigil (Sep 1, 2005)

Paid $2.67 per gallon (regular unleaded) yesterday evening in So-Cal; saw prices as high as $2.83 within 2 miles of that station.

--The Sigil


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Sep 1, 2005)

Averaging $3.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Sep 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, there were now several places that were 3.31 today.  I saw a few still under 2.90 though.  Ugh




I'm in Mt. Prospect and it's pretty much the same deal although some have said that they've seen it for $3.50 in the city proper.


----------



## RedWick (Sep 1, 2005)

~$3.19 here


----------



## daBooj (Sep 1, 2005)

Yesterday my wife started thinking of letting me do what I want... 

buy an old mercedes turbo diesel for 1500 bucks.  
intall a greasel two tank kit for 800 bucks or so
convince a local resteraunt to let me have it's used frier oil
give my 55mpg avg car to my wife to drive
drive the mb with no gas/diesel charge
keep wife's saturn as a backup.  

expenditures: something like $3000 all told
savings: only one fuel bill (and I drive 100 miles a day)
at 700miles per week *1gal/55miles *$3.00/gal = $38/week savings *52wk/yr = $1985/yr

save that you have to figure in the fact that I'm taking her car off the road and replacing it with a more cost effective machine, so savings is higher. 

but she's not ready for the initial investment yet


----------



## freebfrost (Sep 1, 2005)

Was $2.59 in Columbus, Ohio yesterday.

About $3.09 today.

Joy.


----------



## Belen (Sep 1, 2005)

It was $2.61 yesterday morning and it just hit $3.29 around noon today.  I just heard that it was $5 in Atlanta!


----------



## mythusmage (Sep 1, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Except when there are disaster-related price spikes in other parts of the country, San Diego is among the most expensive in the US (and it's the most expensive place without a good excuse for it, like being on an island or something).




I was listening to the Dave, Shelly, and Chainsaw show this morning (KGB 101.5) when I heard Dave Rickards speak of one city in the south with gas prices of about $3.50 a gallon. He said that if prices were $3.50 outside San Diego he expected prices in San Diego to be about $4.00 a gallon. So he pulls into a station on his way to work, and pays $3.10 a gallon. Nice to be behind the curve for once. BTW, the show repeats at 10:00pm EDT, and can be heard at the website.

Now, it is true San Diego is not an island, but there are other ways of restricting access. The pipeline into San Diego hasn't been upgraded in years, nor the storage farm (singular). Why? Well, that gets into politics, so we shant discuss it. I can say that tribalism and nimbyism play a big part in it.

As to the prices outside San Diego, they're panic prices. People are panicking, so other people are taking advantage of that. Expect criminal prosecutions over the next year because of this. What with supply interruptions in the South there will be shortages, but as things get straightened out they won't be as bad as some have feared.

And the West (including San Diego)? Our oil and oil products come through Los Angeles, we're good. Some of our oil will get shipped east to cover shortages there, but I doubt we'll see anything like shortages ourselves.

Walk more, visit the neighbors, get tune-ups and your tires balanced and aligned. You should save on gas.

Good luck to you all.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 1, 2005)

prices here stayed the same for a day!!


----------



## drothgery (Sep 1, 2005)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> I was listening to the Dave, Shelly, and Chainsaw show this morning (KGB 101.5) when I heard Dave Rickards speak of one city in the south with gas prices of about $3.50 a gallon. He said that if prices were $3.50 outside San Diego he expected prices in San Diego to be about $4.00 a gallon. So he pulls into a station on his way to work, and pays $3.10 a gallon. Nice to be behind the curve for once. BTW, the show repeats at 10:00pm EDT, and can be heard at the website.




Heck, I paid $2.87/gal when I filled up my car at lunch today in Del Mar.



			
				mythusmage said:
			
		

> Now, it is true San Diego is not an island, but there are other ways of restricting access. The pipeline into San Diego hasn't been upgraded in years, nor the storage farm (singular). Why? Well, that gets into politics, so we shant discuss it. I can say that tribalism and nimbyism play a big part in it.




Eek.


----------



## WayneLigon (Sep 1, 2005)

Montgomery, AL
This afternoon: 
Paceway 2.999 regular
Chevron across the street, 2.799 regular
Exxon across the street, 2.999 regular
Shell across from Sam's 2.999 regular
Sam's 2.699 regular


----------



## Pielorinho (Sep 1, 2005)

Numion said:
			
		

> I don't even own a car. I'll buy one when I move out of the city center, maybe, or when I get incredibly rich somehow . The public transportation is actually pretty cool here in capital area in Finland. There's a useful net site that you can type in street adressess, when you want to leave (or when you want to be there) and it offers you three quickest options combining busses, trains, subway and whats the third rail thingy, a tram (?), complete with maps and detailed instructions.
> 
> Everything is even mostly on schedule



Gives a whole new meaning to "turning green with envy", don't it? 

Daniel


----------



## diaglo (Sep 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> prices here stayed the same for a day!!



yeah, there still wasn't any after what happened yesterday.

no hay. no gas at the pump in 4 out of 5 stations i pass on the way to and from work.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 1, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> yeah, there still wasn't any after what happened yesterday.
> 
> no hay. no gas at the pump in 4 out of 5 stations i pass on the way to and from work.





those altanta people will belive anything...start a rumor of a shortage of D&D books


----------



## Agamon (Sep 2, 2005)

Up $.15 Cdn today up here.  Where I get gas (cheapest place in town), it's now $1.079/L Cdn or $3.426/G US.  And this is in, generally speaking, the cheapset city in the cheapest province in Canada for gas.


----------



## Jerome Steelsides (Sep 2, 2005)

I don't even drive, which I was always rather depressed about, but with the price of gasoline currently, I don't really have any urge to start.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Sep 2, 2005)

$2.93 for regular unleaded at the Shell and 76 stations around the corner from me in Martinez, CA.

Note that the Shell refinery is literally blocks away from the Shell station in question.


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 2, 2005)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> It's 1.084 CDN$/L here in Rimouski, Quebec.  Which amounts to 4.103 CDN$/gal.  With the Canadian dollar conversion rate at 0.83999 US$, it comes up to *3.446 US$/gal*.




Well, we had a 0.24 CDN$ price increase here, in Rimouski, today.  I saw a Petro-Canada station selling its unleaded gas for 1.324 CDN$/L.  So that 5.012 CDN$/gal.  The Canadian dollar is up 1/2 cent since I wrote that (0.844857 US$).  So when you convert it in Amercian dollar, we pay 4.234 US$/gal.  I think it is even higher in Montreal.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 2, 2005)

Yesterday it was around $2.90 on average, today it is around $3.30.


----------



## kenobi65 (Sep 2, 2005)

Nearly every station I drove by tonight in the west suburbs of Chicago was at $3.15, though one BP was still down at $2.89.  I had actually expected them to have gone higher still...but we'll see what the rest of the weekend holds.

My wife and I were going to drive up to Wisconsin this weekend to see my folks, but decided against it, mostly just in case shortages did happen -- don't want to get stuck up there.


----------



## Del (Sep 2, 2005)

This thread is easier to politicize then the flood threads  Here the gas has gone up to 110.9 per litre. I am now thinking of a job in international oil production.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Sep 2, 2005)

I filled up this morning on my way back home from Calgary, Alberta and it was 1.149 / litre (CAD)... which works out to roughly : 3.67 (USD) / gallon. Gah!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 2, 2005)

I filled up yesterday at 2.62 (safeway, Colorado)
tomorrow I start a 6 hr road trip to visit in-laws.  Its going to suck - I think its 18 gallons to get there. I wonder what the prices are in the middle of nebraska.


----------



## Del (Sep 2, 2005)

Nyarlathotep said:
			
		

> I filled up this morning on my way back home from Calgary, Alberta and it was 1.149 / litre (CAD)... which works out to roughly : 3.67 (USD) / gallon. Gah!



And you guys usually have cheaper prices then on the coast due to owning the oilsands!


----------



## Impeesa (Sep 2, 2005)

Just jumped today from $1.10 like I said earlier, up to $1.19 Cdn/L. Supposed to go up another ten cents or so any day. 

--Impeesa--


----------



## JediSoth (Sep 2, 2005)

I paid $2.52 the last time I gassed up. Today, I will gas up again, and I expect it will be $3.19 (if I get find it) or higher.

Of course, it's possible it dropped drastically overnight. *snicker* HAHAHAHAHAHAHA Oh my. I think my rice crispies were spiked.

JediSoth


----------



## Kanegrundar (Sep 2, 2005)

This morning (2nd) I noticed that most places either stayed at the same price or dropped about 6 cents to 2.93.  QT, however, raised their price one again.  They sit at 3.19 for regular unleaded.

Kane


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Sep 2, 2005)

I am now suspicious.

Gas & Diesel were about the same price before the Hurricane hit (2.69 to 2.79 depending upon the station).  Immediatly after the hurricane both jumped up to around 2.89.

Today?

Diesel dropped to 2.75, while gas jumped up to 3 to 3.15 a gallon.  Are there seperate diesel & gasoline refineries?  I thought gas & diesel came from the same plants, just diesel being easier to refine.  Or are stations taking advantage of the panic mode people are in to jack the prices well over what they SHOULD be? (Gasoline being a semi-regulated industry on multiple levels).

I know prices are high.  I know the wholesale price is climbing to record highs, but (in Missouri) we pay 6 cents more in tax on a gallon of diesel over gasoline.  Thus we have diesel coming in at (on average) 50-60 cents cheaper per gallon.

If stations are using this disaster to pad a little extra profit into their bottom lines, I hope they send those extra profits to disaster relief efforts.

Then again, I could just be a little bit cynical when it comes to corporations.  Its not like (Enron) they've (Enron) given us (Enron) any reason (Enron) not to trust them (Enron) lately.

Also, I'm glad I just moaning about the price of gas.  A lot of folks are moaning about having no power, no water (drinkable that is), no food, no home, heck no family.  There are people suffering a lot right now & it just ticks me off to think someone is using this for a cash grab.


Glad to live in Tornado Alley,


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 2, 2005)

Learned something new today, if your gas prices increase three (3) times in one day (in USA), that is gouging and is illegal.


----------



## mojo1701 (Sep 2, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Learned something new today, if your gas prices increase three (3) times in one day (in USA), that is gouging and is illegal.




Unless you come up with a semi-plausible excuse.


----------



## ledded (Sep 2, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Learned something new today, if your gas prices increase three (3) times in one day (in USA), that is gouging and is illegal.




...and as a result, I sent picture evidence from 3 of the gas stations near my home that I took throughout a 24 hour period to our lovely government.  For all the good it will do.

Funny thing is, one station went up *5* times in 2 days, starting with the day the hurricane hit, all the while decrying the horrible Big Oil Companies that forced them into it.  Yet Costco?  They had gas lines with over one hundred people in them because they have not raised their prices over their normal margin.   Yup, everybody is over $3.00-$3.50, yet Costco has gas at $2.42 yesterday.  I guess that is proof of the Costco/Big Oil conspiracy to rule the world through bulk buying and controlled margins.  

It's not like it matters anyway, over 30% of the gas stations in B'ham now have signs out front stating that they have "No Gas".   

Of course, I was comforted by the words of our fearless leader, when he so eloquently stated "Well, if you dont *need* gas, don't go out and buy any" as a salve to take the sting out of this new crisis.  Well, that and he said something about how good Condi's new shoes look, I think.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Sep 2, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Unless you come up with a semi-plausible excuse.




Actually, 

I know people who've worked in those gas stores.  They are (supposed) to raise the price only when a new truck come in (the companies he worked for at least).  (i.e. all the gas from the PREVIOUS truck was bought at price X, thus you must sell all of that gas at price Y; but when a new truck comes in where the gas was bought at price Z, then you raise/lower you price based on the new shipment.  Thus the gas you hadn't sold yet makes either more/less profit).

Thus why prices go up fast, but take forever to go down.  They don't want to lower profits on the gas they haven't sold yet.

So, a company that gets 3-5 trucks a day could (concievably) adjust prices every time the new truck pulled up.  Normally prices don't zip & jag so much so the change doesn't happen, but right now gas supplies & demand are all out of whack.

And those in the East Coast are having some pipeline problems that are leading to local shortages.

Just check www.cnn.com there on top of it pretty well.


----------



## WayneLigon (Sep 2, 2005)

I noticed an unusual thing today. No gas station had the complete price up. Just the last two digits.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 2, 2005)

one gas station here only had the price of the expensive gas up


----------



## kenobi65 (Sep 2, 2005)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> I noticed an unusual thing today. No gas station had the complete price up. Just the last two digits.




Heh...I've seen a little of that here, too.  I think they're running out of "3"s.  "Dang, and after we just ordered a bunch of extra '2's last year!"


----------



## diaglo (Sep 2, 2005)

still no gas at the 4 stations i mentioned earlier.

and the one that does have gas only has the Premium


----------



## mythusmage (Sep 3, 2005)

Folks, I do believe the original poster was referring to prices tripling in one day, not prices being raised three times in one day. Though I could be wrong.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 3, 2005)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> Folks, I do believe the original poster was referring to prices tripling in one day, not prices being raised three times in one day. Though I could be wrong.



 Originally, I was wondering what gas was that one day.  However - I've got no problem with discussing the raising prices (so long as it doesn't go political).


----------



## Romnipotent (Sep 3, 2005)

Tuesdays: 119.7 Australian cents per litre OR $3.39 USD a gallon (using todays foreign exchange values)
Today: 127 ish (I dont fill up on weekends)


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 3, 2005)

Not sure who has any Cumberland Farms convience stores in their area but around here, their prices are $.15-.20 higher than every other gas station.  Not sure if they are gouging or not but it's very unusual.


----------



## green slime (Sep 3, 2005)

800 IRR / litre.... or about 40 US cents per gallon. Subsidised, of course. 

Its a crazy place I tell you.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 3, 2005)

green slime said:
			
		

> 800 IRR / litre.... or about 40 US cents per gallon. Subsidised, of course.
> 
> Its a crazy place I tell you.



 Ah, but when you leave in 9 days, what will the gas prices be in your new location?!!


----------



## Bloodstone Press (Sep 3, 2005)

We've got some stations around here (middle TN) that are out now, too.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 3, 2005)

Last night - all of the gas stations around our apartment were out of gas.  I'll be heading out again shortly to see if I can fill up.


----------



## Rel (Sep 3, 2005)

I don't know whether this will be of benefit for those in other parts of the country, but today I heard that by the end of the weekend, the fuel pipeline into NC should be running at 85% capacity.  They further said that by the first of the week most gas stations should have plenty of gas, that gas prices would not be increasing further and that within a couple weeks we should see them decline.

I can say that the BP station up the road from us dropped their prices from 3.49 down to 3.29 per gallon.  But I should also state that they were (and traditionally have been) among the highest prices in town.


----------



## Bloodstone Press (Sep 3, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> They further said that by the first of the week most gas stations should have plenty of gas, that gas prices would not be increasing further and that within a couple weeks we should see them decline.




 "A couple of weeks''' meh.... Didn't take 'em that long to RAISE prices.


----------



## Dungannon (Sep 3, 2005)

Prices here have steadied at $3.289/gallon for regular unleaded.  They haven't changed in almost 48 hours.  I haven't heard anything about shortages here, but anything's possible, especially with the mom & pop stations in the smaller towns.


----------



## mojo1701 (Sep 3, 2005)

Even with shortages in the US, I still don't see why us Canadians are being hit as hard. Our refineries weren't affected.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 3, 2005)

I was just able to fuel up at a station in our neighborhood.  They were the only station in the near-by-area that still had gas... probably mostly because they were the most expensive in the area.  So - I filled up with unleaded (after sitting in line for a while) for 3.39 for unleaded.


----------



## green slime (Sep 4, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Ah, but when you leave in 9 days, what will the gas prices be in your new location?!!




(7 days, 15 hours....)

 

Oh! There! Well, the prices there exceed 10 SEK / Litre, which works out to be.... in excess of $6.08 US a gallon for regular undeaded. Price has been around this much all spring/summer this year, at home.


----------



## GreyShadow (Sep 4, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Even with shortages in the US, I still don't see why us Canadians are being hit as hard. Our refineries weren't affected.




Likewise here in Australia. The gov just likes linking the local price to the world price per barrel.


----------



## green slime (Sep 4, 2005)

GreyShadow said:
			
		

> Likewise here in Australia. The gov just likes linking the local price to the world price per barrel.




It has more to do with the fact that because world production in terms of the capacities of the refineries worldwide was almost flat out trying to cope with world-wide demand (mostly thanks to China's vastly increased thirst for oil and other resources), prior to the disasters of this year. 

Add in the fact, that those countries with functioning refineries sell to people who can pay the most (free market). What would be the incentive for a company to sell to the local market at a price lower than it can get on the global market? 

So reducing the number of functioning refineries world-wide increases the pressure on the price, even in your local market. Rather than some "evil" government conspiracy.


----------



## Bront (Sep 4, 2005)

Woho! I filled up today at 2.99 (That's sad that I'm hjappy about that).  One place at that price was out of gas, but the other 2 had plenty.  Most places around here are 3.19 minemum other than those 3.  Don't know why.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Sep 5, 2005)

Gas was 1,399 Can$ / Liter today.

At 3,78 liters per gallon, and ~0,80 US$ to the Can$, it comes to...

~4,20 US$ per gallon.

AR, Montreal, Quebec


----------



## Scotley (Sep 5, 2005)

The going rate for regular is 3.29 a gallon in Memphis, and you have to go looking for stations that have regular gas.


----------



## WayneLigon (Sep 5, 2005)

No lines and no empty pumps here, at least yet. Exxon down the street from me today was $2.89 for regular. Paceway is still $2.99


----------



## diaglo (Sep 5, 2005)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> No lines and no empty pumps here, at least yet. Exxon down the street from me today was $2.89 for regular. Paceway is still $2.99



the governor of GA got rid of the state tax on gas for the emergency and still the price didn't drop. still very few stations have gas on a regular basis. i filled up for $2.999 yesterday but it was the 6th station i drove by before i found one that had gas.

my wife came home at 9pm last night and said 2 of the stations now have gas. price $3.19


----------



## Kanegrundar (Sep 5, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> the governor of GA got rid of the state tax on gas for the emergency and still the price didn't drop. still very few stations have gas on a regular basis. i filled up for $2.999 yesterday but it was the 6th station i drove by before i found one that had gas.
> 
> my wife came home at 9pm last night and said 2 of the stations now have gas. price $3.19



 Hopefully, gas stations will be notified that they will have to lower the price of gas or be prosecuted.  Removing the tax should automatically lower the price.

Kane


----------



## Jacen (Sep 5, 2005)

hmmm... 1.46 €/l and that makes something about 6.8 $/gal.

Just had about $0.7 rise per gal due to "market pressure" excuse...


----------



## mojo1701 (Sep 5, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> Hopefully, gas stations will be notified that they will have to lower the price of gas or be prosecuted.  Removing the tax should automatically lower the price.
> 
> Kane




This is why I don't believe in reducing the gas tax. Let the companies reduce their profits. It WON'T hurt them.


----------



## glass (Sep 5, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Commas are periods and vice versa, everywhere but here.



The UK is the same as the US in this regard (except that periods are called full stops).



glass.


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Sep 6, 2005)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> Storminator pays 2% of his income on gasoline, Steve Jung 1.6%. How do you compare? Anybody here pay more than 5% of their income on gasoline? More than 10%?




Well around ten years ago, I had a job that was around 30 miles away (most of it on the freeway). My take home pay (after tax) was around £800 a month (then around $1200) and my petrol (gas) bill for my car was around £80 (then around $120) a month.

So that was pretty much 10%.

It's a lot, lot less now, because I: a) earn a lot more; and b) take the train to work and so use my car a lot less. But then again, I do have to pay £116.80 ($215) for my monthly zones 1 to 4 train ticket. So it's not all good.


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Sep 6, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> Wah!! I will no longer complain about paying $2.65 here!!! Sheesh, just imagine if we all lived in the UK, and our wages would probably be lower too, plus the enormously higher taxes...




There is of course a *whole* other side to that argument, but if I were to explain it I would be several feet across the line marked "political" and in danger of upsetting Eric's grandma. Suffice to say, I'm reasonably happy with the different choices that my people and my country have made.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Sep 6, 2005)

Yesterday I paid 4.02 US$ equilivant for a gallon (3.78 litres) of gas.

So quit yer whining!


----------



## glass (Sep 6, 2005)

I filled up my car last night. Cost me 93.9 pence per litre (£0.939). IIRC, that's 2-4 pence more than last time I bought petrol.

1 litre is 0.2641721 US gallons according to http://www.onlineconversion.com/volume.htm, and £1 is $1.8459 today according to Reuters.

0.939 * 1.8459 / 0.2641721 = $6.56 per US gallon


glass.


----------



## Dakkareth (Sep 7, 2005)

$6.81 per gallon is yesterday's price in Germany. Or at least the average of what I saw around here.


----------



## Dimwhit (Sep 7, 2005)

Our gas has stabilized, if you can call 5 days without a change stable. $2.91 (minus 3 cents with my Flying J card, so $2.88). That's the cheapest in these parts, as far as I know.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 12, 2005)

$2.65 at one station this morning. on avg about $2.68


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 12, 2005)

We're pretty stable at 3.15-3.19.  But - I still see it as expensive as 3.40.  YUCK!


----------



## Henry (Sep 12, 2005)

Went from USD$3.09 - 3.29 /gallon, down to 2.99, and at some places as low as $2.92/gal. VERY SLOW dropping prices.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 12, 2005)

I've seen $2.76 as the lowest on my morning commute.  Hardly anyone's over $2.89 though.  In fact, I think that's the highest price I saw today.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 12, 2005)

proices are done here to, I think the lowest Is aw was 2.89


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Sep 12, 2005)

On a related note, I've seen some stations impose a 10-gallon max purchase per vehicle.


----------



## October Raven (Sep 12, 2005)

Too high.

Oh, you wanted an actual number. I just filled up my tank for about 2.90.


----------



## Jamdin (Sep 12, 2005)

One of the local convience stores has unleaded gas marked down to $2.89 a gallon.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 12, 2005)

green slime said:
			
		

> Oh! There! Well, the prices there exceed 10 SEK / Litre, which works out to be.... in excess of $6.08 US a gallon for regular *undeaded.* Price has been around this much all spring/summer this year, at home.



Man, I didn't realize recycling corpses to fuel our cars would be so expensive.   

My dad told me that on the island of Moloka'i, in the state of Hawai'i, gas is now $4 per gallon, and the gas cap law have not yet been repealed.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 12, 2005)

It's down to about $2.85-$2.89 at various stations I've seen.


----------



## tadk (Sep 13, 2005)

cheapest place in Lakeland, FL I have seen is 2.89 today. It did hit 3.15 at a few places a week some ago.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Sep 14, 2005)

Well, I drove to visit my daughter last weekend. On the 600 mile journey between nowrthwestern Pennsylvania and southern Virginia Friday, prices seemed to be mostly between $2.999 and $3.299 per gallon. On the same trip back Saturday night/Sunday morning it seemed to be $2.899 pretty much everywhere that I noticed.

-Dave


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 14, 2005)

First time since the Hurricane that I have filled up and I paid $2.89 today in Ohio, south of Columbus.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 14, 2005)

$2.86 at the local Texaco when I filled up today.


----------



## diaglo (Nov 29, 2005)

saw gas for $1.87 today on the way into work


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Nov 29, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> saw gas for $1.87 today on the way into work



 Wow!  That's pretty cheap!!

Gas here - depending on the neighborhood - has stabilized at about $2.35 in the more affluent areas and about $2.17 in less affluent areas.

Ethanol in South Dakota - when the hubby and I were back for a wedding in early November - was down to $1.30-ish.  Granted, it's subsidized so that more people buy it... but WOW was it inexpensive!


----------



## WayneLigon (Nov 29, 2005)

All of a sudden it dropped like 70 cents. We have regular for about $1.78.
I went on a trip over Halloween: here, gas was $2.60. In Virginia it was $2.14.

Speaking of that, they opened a new large service station/one-stop-shop place near where my friends in VA live. They had a celebration special: $.99 gas all day, and the place across the street from them did the same. It backed up traffic for two miles and required four officers to direct traffic in and out of the area.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Nov 29, 2005)

It's been dropping for a few weeks now in my area.  Most places in Independence are selling gas for $1.85.  

Kane


----------



## diaglo (Nov 29, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> It's been dropping for a few weeks now in my area.  Most places in Independence are selling gas for $1.85.
> 
> Kane



if it drops to below $1.67 it will be back to pre-Katrina prices again here. but i doubt it will go that low again EVAR.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 29, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> if it drops to below $1.67 it will be back to pre-Katrina prices again here. but i doubt it will go that low again EVAR.




In CA, prices didn't really go up post-Katrina. Of course, they were really high pre-Katrina (and I was much too happy to see $2.39/gal this weekend).


----------



## Henry (Nov 29, 2005)

Pre-katrina it was about 2.19 here - now it's down as low as $1.96 in one or two gas stations. It's already lower than before the weather problems. I expect it to get as low as $1.90 - before shooting back up at the beginning of the year. Last year this time it was as low as $1.50 _*sigh*_


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 29, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> if it drops to below $1.67 it will be back to pre-Katrina prices again here. but i doubt it will go that low again EVAR.




It was about $2.49 here just before Katrina. But mostly didn't get much above $3. There was a few places that were more than that but I was lucky enough, even Labor Day weekend to not pay more than $2.99 a gallon.


----------



## Old One (Nov 29, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Wow!  That's pretty cheap!!
> 
> Gas here - depending on the neighborhood - has stabilized at about $2.35 in the more affluent areas and about $2.17 in less affluent areas.
> 
> Ethanol in South Dakota - when the hubby and I were back for a wedding in early November - was down to $1.30-ish.  Granted, it's subsidized so that more people buy it... but WOW was it inexpensive!




That's 'cause Georgia doesn't pile on the state gas tax like Maryland (and most Mid-Atlantic/Northeastern States) does.  When I travel south on business (to NC and SC), I specifically plan my days/route so I will be in SC when I need to gas up the car...saves ~ $7.5 per tankful !

~ OO


----------



## Kanegrundar (Nov 29, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> if it drops to below $1.67 it will be back to pre-Katrina prices again here. but i doubt it will go that low again EVAR.



 You may be right.  It's all part of Big Oil's scheme.  Get the prices really high, so when they drop to a level that may be 30 cents more per gallon, we won't complain as much since we're not paying the super-high price anymore.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Last time, I filled up on the expensive gas at $2.12. Most places around town you can get the cheap gas at around $2.00, give or take. The cheapest I recall seeing in the past couple days is $1.95.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Pre-katrina it was about 2.19 here - now it's down as low as $1.96 in one or two gas stations. It's already lower than before the weather problems. I expect it to get as low as $1.90 - before shooting back up at the beginning of the year. Last year this time it was as low as $1.50 _*sigh*_



 Remember when gas was under a dollar? _Well_ under a dollar. I remember everyone being outraged when it hit a dollar.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Nov 29, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Remember when gas was under a dollar? _Well_ under a dollar. I remember everyone being outraged when it hit a dollar.



 Yep.  It was 80-some cents when I started driving.  I'll stop there though since I'm just showing my age now!


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 29, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Remember when gas was under a dollar? _Well_ under a dollar. I remember everyone being outraged when it hit a dollar.



I tanked up before leaving on my honeymoon for $.99.  I already sound like an old codger even saying that.

Right now, we're where Henry's at; I can get gas at a number of places between $1.96 and $1.99.

Oddly enough, in the township where I live, gas is always about $.10 more expensive than I see on the way into work as I pass through other cities.   Sucks for my wife's car; she has to go pretty far out of her way to fill up.  But that's a 20-gallon tank, so it pays off.  :\


----------



## diaglo (Nov 29, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> Yep.  It was 80-some cents when I started driving.  I'll stop there though since I'm just showing my age now!



it was $0.79 per gallon at the gas station at the top of my street when i moved to GA in 1995.

it didn't go over S1.00 until just before 2000.

this time last year i was paying $1.29 per gallon.

edit: when i first started driving there was lead in the gas. and we liked it that way.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Nov 29, 2005)

I clearly remember gas under a dollar in my childhood days in South Dakota and Wyoming...  Even when I started driving 7 years ago or so, gas was around $1.15/gal.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I clearly remember gas under a dollar in my childhood days in South Dakota and Wyoming...  Even when I started driving 7 years ago or so, gas was around $1.15/gal.



... AND WE LIKED IT!

Sorry, that post plus your sig... couldn't resist. 

Gas seems to be always cheaper in the southern US.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm still waiting to see gas drop below $2 where I am. It was $2.11 yesterday, and I think it's still falling. For some reason, Idaho supposedly has the 5th highest gas prices in the nation. Or we did a couple weeks ago. The oil companies must not like potatoes or something...


----------



## Rel (Nov 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It was about $2.49 here just before Katrina. But mostly didn't get much above $3. There was a few places that were more than that but I was lucky enough, even Labor Day weekend to not pay more than $2.99 a gallon.




What?!  What's so special about Archdale that gas was $2.49 before Katrina when everywhere else in the state was ~$1.75 or so?

Yesterday I saw a couple place edging down close to $2.00.  Still in the $2.07-$2.14 range at most stations.


----------



## Henry (Nov 29, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> What?!  What's so special about Archdale that gas was $2.49 before Katrina when everywhere else in the state was ~$1.75 or so?
> 
> Yesterday I saw a couple place edging down close to $2.00.  Still in the $2.07-$2.14 range at most stations.




I'll tell you the funniest thing about the prices in the past three months: Ever since the price started falling again, and rising, falling, rising, falling, the answer to the question of "who's got the cheaper gas?" has gone to a different gas station every week. For a period of about two weeks, Exxon had the cheapest gas in my area. EXXON!?!? (Exxon used to run about 30 cents higher per station in my area until October).


----------



## Rel (Nov 29, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> I'll tell you the funniest thing about the prices in the past three months: Ever since the price started falling again, and rising, falling, rising, falling, the answer to the question of "who's got the cheaper gas?" has gone to a different gas station every week. For a period of about two weeks, Exxon had the cheapest gas in my area. EXXON!?!? (Exxon used to run about 30 cents higher per station in my area until October).




With all due respect, Henry, I don't think that's the funniest thing about the gas prices.  The funniest to me is that GROWN ADULTS that I know are sometimes calling me in a highly excited state to inform me that "They've just seen a station in east Raleigh with gas for 5 cents cheaper than the place right up the street from me!!"  Whereupon they urge me to hurry over there and fill up my tank at this "Lowest price they've seen ANYWHERE!!!111!!"

This is stupid on so many levels that it is difficult for me to remain friends with these idiots.


----------



## Henry (Nov 29, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> This is stupid on so many levels that it is difficult for me to remain friends with these idiots.




But... But you said 'thank you' and everything when I called you!?!?! 

I'm a gas-hunter, myself, but I won't go out of the way to do it. And driving more than 3 miles out of my way is, indeed, one of the heights of stupid.


----------



## Rel (Nov 29, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> But... But you said 'thank you' and everything when I called you!?!?!




Yes but you couldn't see how hard I was rolling my eyes while I said it. 



> I'm a gas-hunter, myself, but I won't go out of the way to do it. And driving more than 3 miles out of my way is, indeed, one of the heights of stupid.




If I see a good price and I'm nearly out of gas then yes, I'll stop.  But I've been riding with people who will stop and top up their three-quarters-full tank for gas at $2.25.  A week later when they would have needed gas (had they not been filling it up almost daily) the price at that same station has dropped to $2.12.  :\


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 29, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> If I see a good price and I'm nearly out of gas then yes, I'll stop.  But I've been riding with people who will stop and top up their three-quarters-full tank for gas at $2.25.  A week later when they would have needed gas (had they not been filling it up almost daily) the price at that same station has dropped to $2.12.  :\



  I was tempted to top off during the approach of Rita, when I expected the prices to spike again so soon after Katrina, and I think I might have actually done so at one point during the Katrina Gas Price Climb, and saved a buck or so.

But yeah, there's certainly no hurry to buy gas and save money when it's been steadily falling for several weeks now.  I will never really go out of my way to buy gas, but then again, I don't have to.  I can save $.10 a gallon just by picking up gas on the way to work instead of in the township where I live.  I do send my wife a little bit out of her way, but not much, and to save $.10 a gallon on a 20-gallon tank is worth a ten minute detour in my opinion.


----------



## frankthedm (Nov 29, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> And driving more than 3 miles out of my way is, indeed, one of the heights of stupid.



Not necessarily. I am more than willing to spend extra in gas to buy from a store that has better prices on sheer principle. I would rather drive to a store multiple times, waiting for an item to go down to a price I think is fair, than to buy it at the original price and save a few bucks in gas even after overpaying on the item. I apply this to Minis, toys & non necessary food items[Aldi for necessities]. Were I to pay the original price, that would justify the overcharging.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 29, 2005)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> Not necessarily. I am more than willing to spend extra in gas to buy from a store that has better prices on sheer principle.



I do very few things on sheer principle.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 29, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> and to save $.10 a gallon on a 20-gallon tank is worth a ten minute detour in my opinion.




Have you actually run the numbers? Might be interesting to find out how much you actually save. That's a $2 savings. If the car gets, say 23 miles to the gallon, and she's driving 15 miles total to gas up, you're really only saving about 50-60 cents. Depends on how many miles there and back she has to go out of her way.

I know here, I can save 5-7 cents by gassing up at Costco, but unless I'm already there, it's about a 15 mile round trip to get there, so any money I save gets eaten up by the drive. It would probably have to be a 15-20 cent difference for me to do it.


----------



## Henry (Nov 29, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> It would probably have to be a 15-20 cent difference for me to do it.




My rule of thumb is 10 cents. If the gas price is over ten cents difference, I'll inconvenience myself. If it's under ten cents, it's not worth the extra time and driving. Even then, "inconvenience" means more than 3 miles or so.

Frank, if you're talking on principle, that's a whole different animal. _"If it's worth doing, it's worth doing well,"_ as the saying goes, even if it means a little hardship here and there.

Fortunately, where fueling up is concerned, I have no principles.  They'd have to be barbecuing kittens to get me not to go for a lower price, given that at the height of high prices, my fuel bill just to go to and from work was something like $60.00 a week.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Nov 29, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> But... But you said 'thank you' and everything when I called you!?!?!
> 
> I'm a gas-hunter, myself, but I won't go out of the way to do it. And driving more than 3 miles out of my way is, indeed, one of the heights of stupid.



 I go out of my way to buy gas at our Costco... but - it always coincides with the shopping trip, so it's worth it.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 29, 2005)

In the midsouth gas can be had for just under $2 a gallon. I got a tank from WalMart over in Arkansas for 1.91 a gallon and I'm told prices are comperable in Northern Miss.


----------



## Torm (Nov 29, 2005)

I can remember gas for $0.69/gal in Hartsville, SC, shortly after Reagan got elected. And I've bought gas at $0.89/gal since I started driving back in '91.


			
				diaglo said:
			
		

> it was $0.79 per gallon at the gas station at the top of my street when i moved to GA in 1995.<snip>This time last year i was paying $1.29 per gallon.



I'd bet, though, that it had gone to $1.29 once before, like it did around here (SC) - right after Gulf War I started.


			
				Rel said:
			
		

> What?!  What's so special about Archdale that gas was $2.49 before Katrina when everywhere else in the state was ~$1.75 or so?



You have to bear in mind how hard travel in and out of the Dalelands is, what with the armies of Cormyr and Zhentil Keep out and about harassing trade caravans. That would have to drive prices up.  


			
				Henry said:
			
		

> They'd have to be barbecuing kittens to get me not to go for a lower price



Mmmmmm.....barbecue kitten.


----------



## Bloodstone Press (Nov 29, 2005)

$1.80 with your kroger card. About the cheapest in the area. 

 Still too high for my taste.


----------



## diaglo (Nov 30, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I'd bet, though, that it had gone to $1.29 once before, like it did around here (SC) - right after Gulf War I started.



i was working in MD during the First Gulf War. gas was over a dollar. iirc, it was around $1.08.


----------



## Steve Jung (Nov 30, 2005)

Sunday night, I got gas in New Jersey for $1.91/gal.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 30, 2005)

$1.93 todayand its been there for a few days or so


----------



## Bront (Nov 30, 2005)

2.09 is the lowest I've seen it, near me, 2.16 is what we're at about, though I've seen a few 2.15s.


----------



## crybaby (Nov 30, 2005)

around $2.06


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Nov 30, 2005)

We have paid $1.98 the last two times we filled up here in MB, SC.

DM


----------



## JoeGKushner (Dec 1, 2005)

$2.16 at Sam's Club.


----------



## reveal (Dec 1, 2005)

$1.85 for mid-grade in Council Bluffs, IA. Gotta love corn.


----------



## Rel (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, today for the first time since Katrina, it dipped below $2.00.  I payed $1.99 at the BP station 5 miles from my house that just happened to be the first place I passed on the way to the job I was doing.  It looks like most other local places are still just over $2 so I guess I was lucky.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 1, 2005)

We've got $1.95 pretty common now; I passed several with that price today on the way in.  Still lots at $1.99 too, though, and still folks over $2 here and there.


----------



## Storminator (Dec 1, 2005)

Still don't know. 

PS


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Dec 2, 2005)

My wife saw gas for $1.88 at Sam's Club and I saw it for $1.97 at another local station.  There are still lots of places over $2.00 though.

That is the latest from Myrtle Beach, SC.

DM


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Dec 2, 2005)

Lowest I've seen is still 2.15... hoping the below-$2 will strike around here soon...


----------



## Rel (Dec 2, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Lowest I've seen is still 2.15... hoping the below-$2 will strike around here soon...




Well apparently the best way to get a great deal on gas is to drive away without paying for it.  I got to see this happen for the first time yesterday.

I was parked in a parking lot next to a gas station when this guy peeled out of there, tires screeching.  I thought to myself, "Well THAT was unnecessary!"  Then a couple of employees of the place came running out to try and catch a look at his license plate and I understood what had happened.  "Oh, so it WAS necessary!"


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Dec 2, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Well apparently the best way to get a great deal on gas is to drive away without paying for it.  I got to see this happen for the first time yesterday.
> 
> I was parked in a parking lot next to a gas station when this guy peeled out of there, tires screeching.  I thought to myself, "Well THAT was unnecessary!"  Then a couple of employees of the place came running out to try and catch a look at his license plate and I understood what had happened.  "Oh, so it WAS necessary!"



 LOL

Sometimes I forget that gas stations still exist that allow you to pump *before* you pay.  Hehehehe!

True Story:  My absent-minded Aunt Pattie once pulled out of a gas station with the gas nozzle still in the tank.  Fun stuff.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Dec 2, 2005)

I don't know what happened in the world last night, but gas jumped 16 cents to a $1.99 in Independence, MO.  Just when I thought I might be paying under $1.80 next week...


----------



## Henry (Dec 2, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> I don't know what happened in the world last night, but gas jumped 16 cents to a $1.99 in Independence, MO.  Just when I thought I might be paying under $1.80 next week...




Oil prices jumped about 2 dollars yesterday on predictions of a rough winter in the Northeastern U.S. That may have an effect, but I'd be surprised it'd be 16 cents worth...

Good news is OPEC is saying it won't change its production levels - there was a fear briefly that they'd curtail because of the steady drop in oil prices lately.


----------



## reveal (Dec 2, 2005)

Next car I buy will run on natural gas. I'm a great supplier and I have a lot to spare.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Dec 2, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Oil prices jumped about 2 dollars yesterday on predictions of a rough winter in the Northeastern U.S. That may have an effect, but I'd be surprised it'd be 16 cents worth...
> 
> Good news is OPEC is saying it won't change its production levels - there was a fear briefly that they'd curtail because of the steady drop in oil prices lately.



 Ah.  Now I wonder if QT is gouging...


----------



## Kanegrundar (Dec 2, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Next car I buy will run on natural gas. I'm a great supplier and I have a lot to spare.



 If such a car came into existance, you'd see the price of baked beans skyrocket!


----------



## mojo1701 (Dec 2, 2005)

C$0.77/L at a PetroCan here.

At least, I think it was a PetroCan.


----------



## Storminator (Dec 2, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Oil prices jumped about 2 dollars yesterday on predictions of a rough winter in the Northeastern U.S. That may have an effect, but I'd be surprised it'd be 16 cents worth...
> 
> Good news is OPEC is saying it won't change its production levels - there was a fear briefly that they'd curtail because of the steady drop in oil prices lately.




16 cent change in gas on $2 change in oil is almost exactly what I would expect, based on the relative prices between the two.

PS


----------



## DaveStebbins (Dec 3, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Well, today for the first time since Katrina, it dipped below $2.00.  I payed $1.99 at the BP station 5 miles from my house that just happened to be the first place I passed on the way to the job I was doing.  It looks like most other local places are still just over $2 so I guess I was lucky.



[obligatory rip]
I could have told them what a huge disaster that storm was going to be long before it made landfall. As soon as they named it after my ex-wife...
[/obligatory rip]

 

-Dave


----------



## Rel (Dec 3, 2005)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> [obligatory rip]
> I could have told them what a huge disaster that storm was going to be long before it made landfall. As soon as they named it after my ex-wife...
> [/obligatory rip]
> 
> ...




I don't remember the comedian who said it but...

"Hurricanes are just like wives.  When they first arrive, they're all hot and wet and exciting.  But then when they leave, all your stuff is gone."


----------



## JoeGKushner (Dec 5, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> $2.16 at Sam's Club.




And back up to $2.21 from where one place had it for $2.13. It's like ping pong.


----------



## Rel (Dec 5, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> And back up to $2.21 from where one place had it for $2.13. It's like ping pong.




Except ping pong is fun.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Dec 5, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Except ping pong is fun.



 Ain't that the truth!


----------



## diaglo (Dec 5, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> And back up to $2.21 from where one place had it for $2.13. It's like ping pong.



it dipped as low as $1.81 here before the weekend. today i saw one station ($1.85 on Friday) up to $1.95.

10 cent increase just because.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 5, 2005)

It's been consistently $1.99 for about two weeks here.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Dec 6, 2005)

Local stations (2 of them) are down to $1.94.  I also bought 10% Ethanol for $1.96 in Savannah, GA Saturday night when "real gas" was at $2.15.

DM


----------



## Crothian (Dec 6, 2005)

THere's a 20 cent differnce within a few miles of me...it's odd


----------



## megamania (Dec 6, 2005)

Stewarts is holding steady at 2.21 for 87 grade.  Heard Conn was under 2.00.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Dec 6, 2005)

Gas went up 8 cents this morning to $2.05.  Just when it started dropping again.  1 step forward 2 steps back...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Dec 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> THere's a 20 cent differnce within a few miles of me...it's odd



 That's the way it is for me, too.  All of the gas stations around the American University campus are still around 2.39, but when you get towards my neighborhood, they all drop to around 2.15... if I head north 10 miles, I can get gas as cheap as 2.05.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> THere's a 20 cent differnce within a few miles of me...it's odd



 I think some people are making a _lot_ of money.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> THere's a 20 cent differnce within a few miles of me...it's odd




There are two gas stations a couple of blocks apart that I go buy when I take a run to Taco Bell for lunch. The one right next to Taco Bell is routinely 20 to 25 cents/gal cheaper than the one by I-5 (I get gas at the one by Taco Bell if I'm running low before game night; the least expensive gas stations I go by normally are on the way to my normal DM's place, so I try to get gasoline before or after the game).


----------



## megamania (Dec 7, 2005)

2.15 and dropping


----------



## Rel (Dec 7, 2005)

Over the last week I'd seen most local stations drop to 2.05 or $1.99 in some cases (one was $1.98).  Then rebound back to 2.09.  But today I needed gas and passed two stations at that price on the "wrong" side of a busy street.  I got to the one at the corner and was surprised to find that it was only 1.99!  Lucky me.


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 7, 2005)

My station finally dipped back to $1.99 yesterday. Never did raise at all this last week.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Dec 8, 2005)

Two days ago it was 2.09 here.  Jumped to 2.29 yesterday.

I do believe Milwaukee, Wisconsin has the worst gasoline prices in the continental US.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Dec 9, 2005)

Going up here now.

DM


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 9, 2005)

We're still not going up. Down to $1.98. Wee!


----------



## DaveStebbins (Dec 11, 2005)

Filled up at $2.239 today. A couple of weeks ago it was down to $2.159 the last time I filled up.

-Dave


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 12, 2005)

Going up here. I can find it for 2.08


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Dec 12, 2005)

In the span of 2 blocks today, I saw stations at 2.39, 2.17, and 2.11.  Bizarre.


----------



## diaglo (Dec 12, 2005)

gone up here again too.

Friday it had reached on avg. $1.99

Today it averages $2.08


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 12, 2005)

We're down another penny to 1.97. Not sure why we haven't had a jump in price yet.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 13, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> In the span of 2 blocks today, I saw stations at 2.39, 2.17, and 2.11.  Bizarre.



 I saw a place that said 2.68 and I was like, "What the ****?! Oh, that place must have closed down..."


----------



## DaveStebbins (Dec 18, 2005)

Six hours in the car Friday night going down and up western PA. Price was $2.299 pretty much the whole way that I remember.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Dec 19, 2005)

$2.29 at the Citgo across the street and $2.27 at Sam's Club.


----------



## ssampier (Dec 20, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I saw a place that said 2.68 and I was like, "What the ****?! Oh, that place must have closed down..."




They have a station in another part of town like that. The price reads $1.07 a gallon and I momentarily excited, then I remember it's been closed for years (winter of '98).


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 20, 2005)

It's $2.03/gal. where I am. I think I saw a theft in progress earlier today. I was at a gas station and I hear some yelling. A car drives off with the gas hose still in its tank.


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 20, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> It's $2.03/gal. where I am. I think I saw a theft in progress earlier today. I was at a gas station and I hear some yelling. A car drives off with the gas hose still in its tank.



 Did the station blow up after like they do in the movies??


----------



## Eternalknight (Dec 20, 2005)

It's $1.15 a litre here in Oz where I work, which works out to about $3.45 a gallon.


----------



## crystal (Dec 20, 2005)

it is 2.29 here in Texas, I hate these prices use to I could put like 10.00 in my Nisson and it would give me like almost a full tank, now it gives me barely a half, it sucks....


----------



## Rel (Dec 20, 2005)

crystal said:
			
		

> it is 2.29 here in Texas, I hate these prices use to I could put like 10.00 in my Nisson and it would give me like almost a full tank, now it gives me barely a half, it sucks....




You just need to buy a smaller gas tank.


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 21, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Did the station blow up after like they do in the movies??



Luckily for me, no. Although it would have been cool.  Just the clatter of the hose dragging on the road.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 21, 2005)

crystal said:
			
		

> it is 2.29 here in Texas, I hate these prices use to I could put like 10.00 in my Nisson and it would give me like almost a full tank, now it gives me barely a half, it sucks....



 Where in Texas? In Houston I can find it for 2.10, still.


----------



## diaglo (Dec 21, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> gone up here again too.
> 
> Friday it had reached on avg. $1.99
> 
> Today it averages $2.08




the avg spiked at $2.18 on thursday last week. today the avg is down to $2.11


(by avg i mean the 6 stations i pass on the way into and back from work)


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Dec 21, 2005)

Cheapest I've seen in a week is 2.21... and I didn't stop.  I am a fool!


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 21, 2005)

We still haven't gone back up. We've slipped down to $1.94.


----------



## Chaldfont (Dec 21, 2005)

$2.30

No, wait, $2.15...
No, wait, $2.23...
No, wait, $2.12...
No, wait, $2.34...

I swear the prices change every 2 hours around here, even for the same station!


----------



## crystal (Dec 22, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Where in Texas? In Houston I can find it for 2.10, still.








Small town Honey Grove, about 1 1/2 hours fron Dallas......


----------

